# Βαδίζοντας προσεκτικά στο Ιστορικό Κέντρο της Αθήνας



## Palavra (May 18, 2011)

Τη βρήκε τη λύση ο Σαββόπουλος:
[...]
Ο γνωστός τραγουδοποιός πρότεινε να κηρυχθεί η Αθήνα σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης, τον “καθαρισμό” των κτιρίων της Αθήνας από τοξικομανείς και μετανάστες και τη μεταφορά τους σε αραιοκατοικημένα νησιά, με χαμηλό πληθυσμό και μάλιστα υπό την επίβλεψη του ΟΗΕ. Σε παρατήρηση του δημοσιογράφου Α. Τσέκερη ότι τα ξερονήσια δεν είναι η λύση, ο ίδιος απάντησε παραφράζοντας στίχους του, ότι “ήρθε η ώρα να αποφασίσεις αν θα πεθάνεις ή θα ζήσεις”. Τέλος, τόνισε ότι η Αθήνα υποφέρει από την τρομοκρατία και τη βία.
[...]​
Δε θα μιλήσω, δε θα μιλήσω :curse:


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 18, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Τη βρήκε τη λύση ο Σαββόπουλος:
> [...]
> Ο γνωστός τραγουδοποιός πρότεινε να κηρυχθεί η Αθήνα σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης, τον “καθαρισμό” των κτιρίων της Αθήνας από τοξικομανείς και μετανάστες και τη μεταφορά τους σε αραιοκατοικημένα νησιά, με χαμηλό πληθυσμό και μάλιστα υπό την επίβλεψη του ΟΗΕ. Σε παρατήρηση του δημοσιογράφου Α. Τσέκερη ότι τα ξερονήσια δεν είναι η λύση, ο ίδιος απάντησε παραφράζοντας στίχους του, ότι “ήρθε η ώρα να αποφασίσεις αν θα πεθάνεις ή θα ζήσεις”. Τέλος, τόνισε ότι η Αθήνα υποφέρει από την τρομοκρατία και τη βία.
> [...]​
> Δε θα μιλήσω, δε θα μιλήσω :curse:


 
Ααχ... Εμπρός για νέους Παρθενώνες...Τι να πεις βρε Παλ...


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2011)

Προς το παρόν, μόνο *αυτό* μπορώ να πω, γιατί τα υπόλοιπα που, να, εδώ τα έχω και με το ζόρι τα συγκρατώ, δεν είναι πρέπον να τα γράψω. Θα μας μηνύσουν για προσβολή της δημοσίας αιδούς. Αν και, ποια αιδώς πια... 
Μ' αρέσει που περιμένουμε να μας δώσει τα φώτα του ο "κόσμος του πνεύματος", λέει. Ποιο πνεύμα; Τα ζόμπι το έχουν ήδη παραδώσει.

Ρε το Νιόνιο, δεν έμεινε ούτε μια στάλα νιονιό;


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2011)

Ρηξικέλευθη η λύση πάντως: όσοι έρχονται τους στέλνουμε στη Γιάρο. Δε θα γεμίσει, αφού θα τους αφήνουμε να ψοφάνε λίγοι λίγοι. Ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα, θα τους ψεκάζουμε με διάφορα - σέρνονται και αρρώστιες 

Το κακό για μένα είναι ότι επειδή δεν μπορώ να τον αποσυνδέσω από το έργο του, το τελευταίο διάστημα ακούω άλλοτε αγαπημένα του κομμάτια και το νεύρο μου γίνεται κορδόνι.


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2011)

Α, σ' αυτό με βοήθησε ο ίδιος: όταν συνόδεψα τον αδερφό μου να παρουσιαστεί νεοσύλλεκτος στην Τρίπολη, έξω από την πύλη περίμενε κι αυτός με τον γιο του, καμαρώνοντας που θα υπηρετήσει την πατρίδα. Κι επειδή εγώ είχα περάσει την ίδια πύλη τραγουδώντας τη _Δημοσθένους λέξη_ (Σαν βγω απ' αυτή τη φυλακή), εκείνη τη στιγμή μου γύρισαν τα άντερα. Απογοήτευση, αλλά και λύτρωση ταυτόχρονα. Είχε ήδη αρχίσει να φθίνει μέσα μου, αλλά εκείνο ήταν το τελευταίο καρφί στο φέρετρο. Από τότε, τον διχοτόμησα: ο Σαββόπουλος και ο άλλος, και μια χαρά απολαμβάνω τα παλιά του.

Όσο για τα ξερονήσια, αφιερωμένα στον άλλοτε ποιητή τα ίδια του τα έργα. 






Μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε, γιατί οι μεγάλες κουβέντες έχουν τον τρόπο τους να σε ξαναβρίσκουν.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2011)

Μήπως πριν θυμώσουμε με τους ανθρώπους που στα γεράματα λένε διαφορετικά πράγματα απ' ό,τι έλεγαν στα νιάτα τους, πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε αυτό το φαινόμενο ως πολύ συχνό και πιθανόν φυσικό, και να περιμένουμε ότι θα συμβεί και σ' εμάς; 
Π.χ. η γνωστή συνέντευξη του Κούνδουρου στο ΒΗΜΑ:
http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=393433


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2011)

Για να μην πιάσουμε τον Μίκη. Πάντως, αν ισχύει η παροιμία που λέει «στα γεράματα ο καλός καλύτερος και ο κακός χειρότερος», αναρωτιέμαι αν στ' αλήθεια όλοι αυτοί ξεκούτιαναν και τους έχει καβαλήσει μην πω τι, ή αν κάπου μέσα τους κρυβόταν πάντα αυτός ο σπόρος και τώρα ανθίζουν τα λουλούδια.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, αν ισχύει η παροιμία που λέει «στα γεράματα ο καλός καλύτερος και ο κακός χειρότερος»...


Νομίζω ότι αρκετοί άνθρωποι στα νιάτα τους συγκρατούν και κρύβουν έντονα συναισθήματα και απόψεις που μπορεί να τους κάνουν αντιπαθητικούς, αλλά στα γεράματα χάνουν την ικανότητα αυτοσυγκράτησης. Γυρίζουν κάπως στο νηπιαγωγείο.


----------



## Elsa (May 18, 2011)

Περιμέναμε πώς και πώς να μιλήσουν οι "πνευματικοί άνθρωποι"... αλλά δεν περιμέναμε τι θα πουν!


----------



## Cadmian (May 18, 2011)

Εξαρχής υπερεκτιμημένοι ήταν, απλά τώρα γίνεται ευρύτερα αντιληπτό...


----------



## Elsa (May 18, 2011)

Την ίδια ώρα,
_Οι ειδικοί υποστηρίζουν ότι η απόρριψη των νέων σε ηλικία μεταναστών θα ήταν κοντόφθαλμη ενέργεια αφού οι φόροι που καταβάλλονται από αυτούς βοηθούν στη συντήρηση ολοένα και περισσότερων συνταξιούχων στις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες. «Oι νέοι μετανάστες που σπούδασαν στο εξωτερικό γενικά είναι καθαροί εισφέροντες στα δημόσια οικονομικά», εξήγησε ο Φιλίπ Λεγκρέν, πολιτικός αναλυτής στην Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή.

Σύμφωνα με την έκθεση της Επιτροπής για τα δημογραφικά στοιχεία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, που δόθηκε στη δημοσιότητα τον περασμένο μήνα, οι γεννήσεις στην Ευρώπη παραμένουν σε πολύ χαμηλούς αριθμούς, τόσο που δεν εξασφαλίζονται οι μελλοντικές συντάξεις για όλους τους Ευρωπαίους πολίτες. Η τάση αυτή, σε συνδυασμό με τα μεγάλα δημοσιονομικά ελλείμματα, ανάγκασε πολλές κυβερνήσεις να αυξήσουν το όριο ηλικίας συνταξιοδότησης ενώ πολλές άλλες χώρες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των ΗΠΑ, σχεδιάζουν να προχωρήσουν σε μεταρρυθμίσεις. Σήμερα η αναλογία εργαζομένων - συνταξιούχων είναι τέσσερις προς ένα. Χωρίς τις μεταρρυθμίσεις αυτές έως το 2060 η αναλογία θα μειωθεί σε δύο προς ένα, σύμφωνα με μια έκθεση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.

«Προτεραιότητα είναι να προσελκύσουμε περισσότερους μετανάστες εργάτες για να βελτιώσουμε την αναλογία, να βοηθήσουμε στην παροχή κοινωνικών υπηρεσιών και να προωθήσουμε την οικονομική ανάπτυξη», τόνισε ο Λεγκρέν στο συνέδριο.

Την ίδια άποψη εξέφρασαν και άλλοι ομιλητές, μολονότι ορισμένοι παρατηρητές επισήμαναν ότι οι επιπτώσεις στην οικονομική ανάπτυξη είναι αμελητέες. Η άφιξη μεταναστών από 10 χώρες της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης - οι οποίες εντάχθηκαν στην ΕΕ το 2004 και το 2007 - ενίσχυσε τη βρετανική παραγωγή μόνο κατά 0,95%, υποστηρίζει το Εθνικό Ινστιτούτο Οικονομικής και Κοινωνικής Έρευνας.

Ωστόσο ο Λεγκρέν, συγγραφέας του βιβλίου «Μετανάστες: η χώρα σας τους χρειάζεται», σημείωσε ότι η ζήτηση για χέρια μεταναστών θα αυξηθεί επειδή πολλοί από αυτούς εργάζονται στους τομείς της υγείας και της κοινωνικής πρόνοιας. «Ο τομέας που αναπτύσσεται γρηγορότερα στην Ευρώπη δεν είναι αυτός της υψηλής τεχνολογίας αλλά της φροντίδας για τους ηλικιωμένους», τόνισε._

Από εδώ


----------



## anef (May 18, 2011)

Τα μέτρα του Παπουτσή πάντως δεν διαφέρουν και πολύ απ' τις προτάσεις του Σαββόπουλου: καθημερινές επιχειρήσεις-σκούπα, καθαρισμός κτιρίων, συλλήψεις και μεταφορά των «λαθρομεταναστών» σε κέντρα «υποδοχής» στην επαρχία, μακριά από αστικά κέντρα (κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα νησιά δηλ.), τα οποία κέντρα υποδοχής θα τροφοδοτούνται από ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις όπως τόνισε, μπας και διαμαρτυρηθεί κάνας χρυσαυγίτης για τα έξοδα που θα κάνει το ελληνικό κράτος. Πρόκειται για «υποδοχή» στο πουθενά, βέβαια, γιατί στην πραγματικότητα θα είναι χώροι κράτησης, κοινώς φυλακές.


----------



## Elsa (May 19, 2011)

Στους αντίποδες του Σαββόπουλου, τούτος εδώ τα λέει χοντρά εναντίον του νόμου περί μετανάστευσης σε κάποιες πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ:
_“This law is not correct. It's a cruel law, actually," Santana told media at the event. "This is about fear. Stop shucking and jiving. People are afraid we're going to steal your job. No we aren't. You're not going to change sheets and clean toilets.

“This is the United States. This is the land of the free," he added. "If people want the immigration laws to keep passing, then everybody should get out and leave the American Indians here."

“I am here to give voice to the invisible," added Santana, who immigrated to the United States from Mexico in the 1960s.
There is tremendous irony in Santana being booed for calling attention to what he, and many others, view to be a civil rights issue – at a game dedicated to recognizing the issue of civil rights.
_


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2011)

Η απάντηση του Διονύση Σαββόπουλου, όπως δημοσιεύτηκε στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Μετά τον σάλο που προκάλεσαν οι δηλώσεις του Διονύση Σαββόπουλου για το θέμα των μεταναστών σε κοινή εκπομπή που συνδιοργάνωσαν τα αθηναϊκά ραδιόφωνα εναντίον της εγκληματικότητας, ο ίδιος έστειλε στην «Ε» την παρακάτω επιστολή.

Την παραθέτουμε ως έχει:

«Για να προλάβω περαιτέρω παρεξηγήσεις, επαναλαμβάνω ό,τι είπα στον ραδιοφωνικό μαραθώνιο της Τετάρτης, κάπως πιο συμπυκνωμένα εδώ.

Να κηρυχτεί σε κατάσταση εκτάκτου ανάγκης το Ιστορικό Κέντρο της Αθήνας, διότι το εφιαλτικό πρόβλημά μας τώρα, χειρότερο απ' την οικονομική κρίση και την αβεβαιότητα, είναι ο τρόμος των πολιτών. Οπου και να διαμένουμε, διασχίζουμε την Αθήνα δύο φορές τη μέρα για δουλειές, μετά φόβου Θεού και με κλειστά τα τζάμια. Προχθές μαχαίρωσαν τον βοηθό μου.

Μία λύση θα ήταν να μεταφερθούν οι παράνομοι μετανάστες σε μισοαφημένα νησιά ή χωριά, για να καλλιεργήσουν τη γη και να ζήσουν με τη βοήθεια του ΟΗΕ, γιατί μόνοι μας δεν μπορούμε. Κι όταν επιτέλους δεήσει η Ευρώπη να σχεδιάσει κοινή πολιτική για τους μετανάστες και φύγουν οι άνθρωποι, τότε οι ιδιοκτήτες των εγκαταλελειμμένων σπιτιών σε χωριά και νησιά μας, θα 'χουν το σπιτάκι τους συντηρημένο κι απ' έξω κανένα αμπέλι ή χωράφι καλλιεργημένο.

Τα εξαρτημένα άτομα είναι άλλο. Πρέπει να φύγουν απ' το κέντρο και να φιλοξενηθούν σε κέντρα απεξάρτησης -χρειαζόμαστε επειγόντως περισσότερα- μακριά απ' τις πιάτσες, όπου να μην είναι τόσο εύκολη η πρόσβαση των εμπόρων ναρκωτικών. Διότι πρέπει να αστυνομεύονται οι έμποροι και όχι οι εξαρτημένοι, για τους οποίους πρέπει να καταλάβουμε επιτέλους ότι είναι δικά μας παιδιά.

Να καθαριστεί το Ιστορικό Κέντρο, που δεν είναι μόνο δικό μας, αλλά όλης της Ευρώπης. Εδώ γεννήθηκε η Δημοκρατία, το Θέατρο, η Φιλοσοφία και η ίδια η Ευρώπη. Και τώρα είναι ανθρώπινη χωματερή, κρανίου τόπος, έτσι θα το αφήσουμε; Περιμένοντας την Ευρώπη; Να καθαριστεί λοιπόν και τότε πια να κατοικηθεί με χαμηλό επιδοτούμενο ενοίκιο από νέα ζευγάρια, να ζωντανέψουμε.

*Πιθανόν υπάρχουν κι άλλες, καλύτερες λύσεις απ' αυτές που ανέφερα. Θα μ' ενδιέφερε πολύ να τις ακούσω.*

Αντ' αυτού, ακούω έναν αντίλογο από τα blogs και από μερίδα των Μέσων Ενημέρωσης, που δεν δείχνει να ενδιαφέρεται τόσο για μια λύση, να γίνει ένας διάλογος, να βγάλουμε ένα συμπέρασμα, αλλά ενδιαφέρεται μάλλον να στήσει ένα θέαμα καβγατζίδικο, με ειρωνείες, εξυπνάδες και διαστρεβλώσεις. Πότε είπα εγώ για ξερονήσια και εξορίες; Ξερονήσι είναι τώρα το κέντρο της Αθήνας. Σε άθλια γκέτο, στοιβαγμένοι ζουν αυτοί οι δυστυχείς.

Το σχέδιο της κυβέρνησης να τους πάει σε περιφραγμένα στρατόπεδα τούς φαίνεται καλύτερο;

Μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτή η καινούργια λογοκρισία διά της διαστρεβλώσεως, γιατί είναι πολύ πιο εφιαλτική και περίπλοκη απ' αυτές που ζήσαμε στο παρελθόν. Στοχοποιούνται πλέον άνθρωποι. Από πού προέρχεται άραγε αυτό; Προέρχεται πάλι από τον πανικό και τον φόβο αρκετών ανθρώπων δίπλα μας, που ταυτοχρόνως, όμως, δεν θέλουν να χάσουν τις ψευδαισθήσεις τους και μες στη βαθιά απογοήτευσή τους κατασκευάζουν εχθρούς.

Κι ύστερα πάλι αυτοί οι ίδιοι αναρωτιούνται: "Μα γιατί σιωπούν οι διανοούμενοι;"». ​
Το έντονο, δικό μου. Στο οποίο προσθέτω:
*Ο καλύτερος αντίλογος σε μια πρόταση που δεν μας αρέσει είναι να καταθέσουμε μια καλύτερη και πιο ρεαλιστική.*


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Περιμέναμε πώς και πώς να μιλήσουν οι "πνευματικοί άνθρωποι"... αλλά δεν περιμέναμε τι θα πουν!



Το φαινόμενο, πάντως, δεν περιορίζεται δυστυχώς στα δικά μας...


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2011)

Δε νομίζω ότι για να κατακρίνει κανείς αυτήν την άποψη είναι ανάγκη να καταθέσει οπωσδήποτε μια άλλη. Παρ' όλ' αυτά, να προσθέσω δυο λόγια:

Πού θα βρεθούν οι πόροι (φαγητό κτλ) για να ζήσουν οι άνθρωποι αυτοί στα νησιά; Και επίσης, τους ρώτησε κανείς αν θέλουν να πάνε σε νησί, από όπου δε θα μπορούν να φύγουν, γιατί προφανώς δεν έχουν χρήματα; Αν αυτό δεν είναι εξορία, τότε τι είναι;

Για τους εμπόρους, καλά θα ήταν να έκανε απλώς η αστυνομία τη δουλειά της, *που δεν την κάνει*. Άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν σε προβληματικές περιοχές θα σας πουν ότι είναι εμφανές ποιοι είναι οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών, αλλά φυσικά η αστυνομία δεν κάνει και πολλά - μόνο να κυκλοφορεί βιντεάκια τραβηγμένα με κινητά ξέρει, στα οποία δέρνει μετανάστες και βάζει πόρνες να χαϊδεύονται.

Και για τους μετανάστες, καλά θα ήταν το κράτος να έκανε τη δουλειά του, *που δεν την κάνει*. Ξέρουμε π.χ. να επιδοτούμε τους συνδικαλιστές της ΔΕΗ με ζεστά εκατομμυριάκια, αλλά να φτιάξουμε κανένα κέντρο υποδοχής της προκοπής δεν ξέρουμε. Ξέρουμε να στέλνουμε την αστυνομία να φυλάει δημοσιογράφους *της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης*, αλλά να μαζέψει κανένα χρυσαυγίτη δεν ξέρουμε.

Άι σιχτίρ απογευματιάτικα. :curse::curse:

Edit: Nickel, δεν εννοώ εσένα, ε;


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να αποδείξουμε γιατί δεν είναι αποδεκτή ή ρεαλιστική η πρόταση του Σαββόπουλου (εκτός αν έχει κανείς όρεξη να αποδείξει ότι είναι ρεαλιστική). Ήμουν δέκα χρόνια κάτοικος του κέντρου και για άλλα δέκα χρόνια εργαζόμουν εκεί. Το πονάω και ας μην είμαι πια μέρος του. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γίνει (όπως προσπάθησαν στους Ολυμπιακούς) ο καθρέφτης της χώρας. Είναι και τώρα ο καθρέφτης της χώρας, στην πιο άσχημη στιγμή της, και μακάρι να μη γίνουν χειρότερα ούτε η χώρα ούτε το καθρέφτισμά της. Αλλά σε σχέση με το Ιστορικό Κέντρο καλούμαστε να απαντήσουμε στις μεγαλύτερες προκλήσεις σε ένα πακέτο: πώς εννοούμε την ανάπτυξη, πώς βλέπουμε τον τουρισμό, τι κάνουμε με τη μάστιγα των ναρκωτικών, τι κάνουμε με τους μετανάστες, τι κάνουμε με τις πορείες. Κανένα απ' αυτά δεν έχει εύκολες απαντήσεις, εγώ είμαι βραχυκυκλωμένος, και θα ήθελα να ξεμπερδεύουμε συνοπτικά με τις δηλώσεις του Σαββόπουλου — αλλά όχι με τις προκλήσεις.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2011)

Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως ότι από παντού έρχονται σπασμωδικές προτάσεις, και κυρίως μεμονωμένες. Π.χ., δεν έχω ακούσει από κανέναν προτάσεις για το πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί το πρωτογενές έλλειμμα της Ελλάδας (μονάχα ότι φταίει το σύστημα, για διαφορετικούς λόγους βέβαια, αναλόγως από τη σκοπιά από την οποία το βλέπουμε).

Αν ξεκινούσαμε από εκεί, πράγμα που θα μας έδινε ελπίδες για οικονομική βελτίωση, θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν βήματα και προς άλλες κατευθύνσεις. 

Θα έπρεπε βέβαια παράλληλα όλοι οι κρατικοί υπάλληλοι να δουλεύουν, πράγμα που, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, δεν ισχύει για πολύ μεγάλη μερίδα τους, και ταυτόχρονα με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο να σταματήσουν αρκετοί από αυτούς τους υπαλλήλους να εκμεταλλεύονται τη θέση τους παντοιοτρόπως, εις βάρος των υπολοίπων πολιτών.

Και επίσης να εξαφανιζόταν ως δια μαγείας ο εαυτούλικος ωφελιμισμός που επικρατεί γενικώς, και τον βλέπουμε παντού, από τον τρόπο με τον οποίο κινούνται και παρκάρουν τα αυτοκίνητα, μέχρι τον τρόπο με τον οποίο χτίζουμε τα σπίτια μας.

Ορίστε. Έγραψα κι εγώ το όνειρό μου.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2011)

Μικρό αλλά απαραίτητο παραθυράκι εδώ:

Ο Κώστας Παπαϊωάννου, πρόεδρος της Εθνικής Επιτροπής για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου, σημείωσε στα «Νέα»:
- «Η οικογένεια του Μανόλη Καντάρη που δολοφονήθηκε στην οδό 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου δίνει πολύτιμο μάθημα, τι σημαίνει να δείχνει κανείς το πρόσωπό του στον φόβο. Οπως πληροφορούμαστε, επέστρεψε ως απαράδεκτο το στεφάνι της Χρυσής Αυγής και την κατήγγειλε για καπηλεία και βεβήλωση μνήμης του νεκρού».


----------



## crystal (May 20, 2011)

Πάντως όταν θέλεις να βρεις λύσεις, δεν ξεκινάς από τον τελευταίο τροχό της αμάξης. Αυτό κάνει κι εδώ ο Σαββόπουλος, και γι' αυτό έπεσαν όλοι δικαίως να τον φάνε - όσο για την ντρίμπλα του "αν δεν σας αρέσει, προτείνετε εσείς τις λύσεις", είναι εντελώς αβάσιμη, όπως απέδειξε η Παλάβρα παραπάνω. 

Ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ποιες είναι οι λύσεις. Αν θέλεις να καθαρίσεις το κέντρο από τους τοξικομανείς, μαζεύεις τους εμπόρους. Αν θέλεις να το καθαρίσεις από πόρνες, μαζεύεις τους νταβατζήδες τους. Αν θέλεις να το καθαρίσεις από λαθρομετανάστες, δίνεις χαρτιά σε όσους έχεις ήδη, φτιάχνεις ανθρώπινα κέντρα υποδοχής και φροντίζεις να μην παίρνει μίζες από βαρκάρηδες το λιμενικό σου. Αυτό που σίγουρα δεν κάνεις, είναι να κάθεσαι και να παρακολουθείς με σταυρωμένα χέρια την πόλη να καταρρέει. 

Με ενοχλούν αφάνταστα όλες οι προτάσεις που επικεντρώνονται στους ίδιους τους μετανάστες, τις πόρνες και τους τοξικομανείς, επειδή είναι σαν να πιάνει κανείς το πρόβλημα από το τελευταίο του παρακλάδι κι όχι από τη ρίζα. Κι από τον πνευματικό κόσμο περιμένω να βγει και να φωνάξει ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια βλέπουμε μια υποβάθμιση του κέντρου τόσο συστηματική που μοιάζει μεθοδευμένη, και να καλέσει τον κόσμο να μην τα βάζει με τον εύκολο στόχο.

(Για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο, ωστόσο, είμαι απόλυτα πεπεισμένη ότι όταν το κέντρο γίνει πραγματικά κρανίου τόπος και πουληθεί ό,τι είναι να πουληθεί, τα ενοχλητικά στοιχεία θα εξαφανιστούν μέσα σε μια νύχτα για να μην χαλάνε το ντεκόρ το φρεσκοσηκωμένων λοφτ. Της γης τους κολασμένους θα τους μεταφέρουμε στον επόμενο στόχο του real estate - στο Ζεφύρι, ίσως; Αλλά πάλι, ίσως με συγκινούν υπερβολικά οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας.)


----------



## rogne (May 20, 2011)

Στο μεταξύ, συνελήφθησαν ως γνωστόν δύο δράστες της δολοφονίας του Μ. Καντάρη. Δυστυχώς δεν συνελήφθησαν και αυτοί που τους συνέλαβαν: 

Από την έρευνα των αστυνομικών διαπιστώθηκε πως οι συλληφθέντες διέμεναν σε κτίριο της οδού Μενάνδρου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Ωστόσο _*«επειδή όλοι αυτοί μοιάζουν»*_, όπως δικαιολογούνταν οι αστυνομικοί, προχώρησαν σε προσαγωγές σωρηδόν όλων όσων βρίσκονταν εκείνη την ώρα στο κτίριο και μέσα από την έρευνα εντόπισαν τους δυο δράστες. 

http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=401805


----------



## Elsa (May 20, 2011)

Σχετικά με τον “αστικό εξευγενισμό” του κέντρου (όρος που έχει αναφερθεί κι εδώ σαν απόδοση του gentrification), με λίγα λόγια δηλαδή, το παλιό, καλό κόλπο για να περάσει φτηνά η ιδιοκτησία μιας περιοχής στα χέρια των μεγαλοεργολάβων που θα την “αναπλάσουν” και θα την πουλήσουν πανάκριβα και τη σχέση που έχει με τους μετανάστες, τις γκαλερί τέχνης και τους Ατενίστας, ο Δερβενιώτης (ο γελοιογράφος) τα εξηγεί πολύ ωραία και γλαφυρά, εδώ:http://tinyurl.com/6342wzn
(διαβάστε και τα σχόλια από κάτω, έχουν ενδιαφέρον!)
Ακόμα:
-Οι «κηπουροί» του απαρτχάιντ : http://futura-blog.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post_12.html
-Τι είναι το gentrification: http://www.anarkismo.net/article/16296
-Ποια «κρίση» στο κέντρο της Αθήνας; http://encounterathens.wordpress.com/
Κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν ότι εν μέρει όσα ζούμε τον τελευταίο καιρό εξηγούνται (και) με αυτό τον τρόπο...


----------



## crystal (May 20, 2011)

Και φυσικά, όποιος μπει στη διαδικασία να σκεφτεί ή να ρωτήσει, θα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι το κέντρο είναι έρημο τις τελευταίες μέρες, μετά τις βόλτες της Χρυσής Αυγής και την επίθεση στην Καλλιδρομίου. Όσο το "πρόβλημα" ήταν μόνο οι μετανάστες κι οι τοξικομανείς, απλώς δεν κυκλοφορούσες νύχτα στην Ευριπίδου. Τώρα είναι που πραγματικά δεν ξέρεις πού (και από πού) θα σου 'ρθει.


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2011)

Με εντυπωσιάζει πόσο πολύ θέλετε να βλέπετε αντιπάλους και συνωμοσίες του κακού κεφαλαίου παντού, και το νέο φρούτο είναι το gentrification. 
Αν το δούμε αντικειμενικά πόσοι από εσάς που δεν σας αρέσει η αλλαγή του χαρακτήρα μιας γειτονιάς θα θέλατε να μετακομίσετε στο Μεταξουργείο; Πόσοι θα θέλατε να έχετε μεγαλώσει στου Ψυρρή τη δεκαετία του '80; Πόσοι θα αγοράζατε τσιμεντένια κουτιά στα 50 τετραγωνικά οικόπεδο, αισθητικής αυθαίρετου με στοιχεία τελευταίας μόδας του 1960, κακοσυντήρημένα κλπ; Κι όμως, οι γειτονιές που αναφέρετε κυρίως τέτοιες κατοικίες προτέινουν, με εδώ εκεί κανένα εγκαταλελειμμένο νεοκλασικό. 
Οι οικογένειες ψήφισαν με τα πόδια τους (εσκεμμένος αγγλισμός). Επομένως για ποιον χαρακτήρα της γειτονιάς μιλάμε, που θα τον χαλάσει ο "αστικός εξευγενισμός"; Στο Μεταξουργείο κάθε δεύτερη πορτα είναι οίκος ανοχής, κι όσες δεν είναι είναι ή συνεργεία ελαστικών ή μισογκρεμισμένα κτίρια.


----------



## Palavra (May 24, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι τα παραπάνω σχόλια αναφέρονται στην τεχνητή υποβάθμιση της κάθε γειτονιάς (π.χ. είναι κοινό μυστικό ότι τώρα η αστυνομία σπρώχνει τους ναρκομανείς στην Πλατεία Δημαρχείου στην Αθήνα), ακολούθως στη σωρηδόν αγορά ακινήτων από εργολάβους, στο μετέπειτα καθαρισμό της γειτονιάς, και στη συνέχεια στη μοσχομεταπούληση των ακινήτων σε τρέντι νέους κατοίκους.

Και πριν επαναληφθεί το «συνωμοσίες κακού κεφαλαίου», με χρονολογική σειρά γειτονιές στις οποίες όταν ήμουν μικρή δεν περπατούσες και τώρα είναι πανάκριβες: Πλάκα, Ψυρρή, Γκάζι, Βοτανικός.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2011)

Οι γειτονιές που αναφέρεις και αυτές που αναφέρω δεν υποβαθμίστηκαν τεχνητά για να τις εκμεταλλευτούν οι εργολάβοι, ήταν υποβαθμισμένες από τη δεκαετία του '70. Εκτός αν θεωρούμε ότι ο επενδυτής εργολάβος θα περιμένει 40 και βάλε χρόνια για να δει φως. 
Μόνο η Πλάκα ήταν γειτονιά που χάλασε καθώς όλοι μετακόμιζαν σε πολυκατοικίες τη δεκαετία του '70 (η ιστορία όλης της Ελλάδας). Το Γκάζι και το Μεταξουργείο ήταν γειτονιές με οίκους ανοχής από τη δεκαετία του '30 και ο Βοτανικός ήταν κλασσική φτωχογειτονιά.


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2011)

Σε ανθρώπους όπως εγώ, που έχω μεγαλώσει και ζω στην Αθήνα, είναι κοινό μυστικό ότι υπάρχει τεχνητή υποβάθμιση στις γειτονιές, που την εκμεταλλεύονται δεόντως οι εργολάβοι. Συν τοις άλλοις, επειδή συχνά το βλέπουμε με τα μάτια μας.

Δεν είδα κανέναν να λέει ότι θα χαλάσουν οι γειτονιές με την όποια αναβάθμιση. Αντίθετα, διαβάζω σε αυτό το νήμα, όπως και αλλού, αυτό ακριβώς που γράφω παραπάνω. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να δει κανείς ότι αν όλο αυτό ήταν θεωρία συνωμοσίας, δε θα κόστιζαν τώρα τα διαμερίσματα στο Γκάζι από 200.000 ευρώ και πάνω.


----------



## Costas (May 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αλλά σε σχέση με το Ιστορικό Κέντρο καλούμαστε να απαντήσουμε στις μεγαλύτερες προκλήσεις σε ένα πακέτο: (...) τι κάνουμε με τη μάστιγα των ναρκωτικών, (...). Κανένα απ' αυτά δεν έχει εύκολες απαντήσεις (...)


 http://www.avaaz.org/en/end_the_war_on_drugs/97.php?cl_tta_sign=d432b968b71ceb475ebd59c0318b7e0d


----------



## Earion (May 31, 2011)

*Προτάσεις εκ του ασφαλούς*

της Mαρίας Kατσουνάκη

«Η βία φέρνει βία, απ’ όπου κι αν προέρχεται. Όλοι μαζί απέναντι στη βία». Με αυτό το σύνθημα οι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί της πόλης συμμετείχαν την περασμένη Τετάρτη στην πρωτοβουλία που ανέλαβε ο Αθήνα 9.84 για μια δίωρη κοινή εκπομπή. Από τα πολλά και ποικίλα που ακούστηκαν και σχολιάστηκαν, τη μεγαλύτερη δημοσιότητα απέσπασε η θέση του Διονύση Σαββόπουλου. Μέσα από τα μπλογκ οι δηλώσεις του πήραν διαστάσεις, ανατροφοδοτήθηκαν, δέχθηκαν φορτία δυσανάλογα με το περιεχόμενό τους σε αυτούς τους ετοιμοπόλεμους καιρούς.

Τι είπε ο κ. Σαββόπουλος; Απαντώντας σε ερώτηση για τον «ανεξέλεγκτο φόβο που υπάρχει διάσπαρτος στις μεγαλουπόλεις», σχολίασε: «... Έχουμε πλέον ολόκληρες συρράξεις, έχουμε εμπρησμούς, έχουμε δολοφονίες και αυτό σχεδόν καθημερινά. Επομένως, θα έλεγα ότι πρέπει να κηρυχθεί το κέντρο σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης. Και με τις πρόνοιες που δίνει το Σύνταγμα, πρώτον, να απομακρυνθούν όλοι οι λαθρομετανάστες από το κέντρο της Αθήνας και να πάνε – ας το βρουν οι πολιτικοί, τι τους πληρώνουμε; Θα έλεγα να πήγαιναν σε αραιοκατοικημένα νησιά του Αιγαίου, όπου κατοικείται ένα μικρό μόνο μέρος του νησιού, το υπόλοιπο είναι ελεύθερο. Εκεί, λοιπόν, να καλλιεργήσουν τη γη και να ζήσουν με τη βοήθεια του ΟΗΕ –γιατί μόνοι μας δεν μπορούμε– και με τη βοήθεια της Ελλάδας, έως ότου αποφασίσει και μπορέσει η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση να φτιάξει μια πολιτική πάνω στο θέμα των μεταναστών. Δεν μπορεί η Αθήνα να είναι η χωματερή όλων αυτών των ανθρώπων».

Ο Δ. Σαββόπουλος μιλάει όπως κάθε κάτοικος των προαστίων της Αθήνας που η δουλειά του δεν τον υποχρεώνει να έχει καθημερινή επαφή με το κέντρο της πόλης. Είναι «λύσεις» εξ αποστάσεως. Εκφωνούνται θεωρητικά, συγκροτούνται και οργανώνονται με βάση αυτά που ο «εκτός των τειχών» κάτοικος βλέπει στην τηλεόραση ή διαβάζει στον Τύπο. Η κατηγορία των παρατηρητών ανησυχεί, πάσχει, συμπάσχει, ξιφουλκεί, διαδηλώνει υπέρ της μιας ή της άλλης λύσης, υπέρ ή κατά των λαθρομεταναστών με το ίδιο πάθος, προτείνει διεξόδους που συνήθως έχουν φαντασιακή ή οραματική σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.

Το βασικό κίνητρο είναι ένα: ό,τι συνθέτει το πρόβλημα να χαθεί, να εξαφανιστεί το συντομότερο δυνατόν, σαν μαγική εικόνα. Να απομακρυνθούν από το κέντρο της Αθήνας, λοιπόν, οι λαθρομετανάστες και να πάνε σε αραιοκατοικημένα νησιά. Τουλάχιστον, θα βρεθούν εκτός οπτικού πεδίου (έστω και τηλεοπτικού), οι δυσκολίες θα μετατοπιστούν (έστω και μερικά χιλιόμετρα). Ο Δ. Σαββόπουλος αφηγείται ένα σκοτεινό παραμύθι, βιάζεται να βγει στο διάσελο, να δώσει στην ιστορία του χάπι εντ. Να ζήσουν αυτοί καλά κι εμείς καλύτερα.

Όμως τα γεγονότα αντιστέκονται στις τακτοποιημένες ερμηνείες, διαφεύγουν κάθε προσπάθεια ρομαντικού εξορθολογισμού. Η αλήθεια είναι πολυπλόκαμη, επιθετική και πολύ σκληρή. Επαίτες σε κάθε βήμα (ο αριθμός τους κλιμακώνεται ανεξέλεγκτα), μαφίες, υπόκοσμος όλων των εθνικοτήτων, παρεμπόριο, ναρκωτικά, νονοί, θύματα και θύτες σε έναν αξεδιάλυτο πολτό. Άλλοι βιώνουν τη συνθήκη εκτεθειμένοι και άλλοι την περιγράφουν προστατευμένοι. Κριτική ασκούν όλοι. Και καθώς οι θεσμικά αρμόδιοι να κόψουν τον γόρδιο δεσμό της βίας εμφανίζονται αδύναμοι και ασύντακτοι, ο ρόλος τους διασπάται και πολλαπλασιάζεται, υιοθετείται (επικίνδυνα) από κάθε λογής αυτόκλητους σωτήρες.

Η Αθήνα μέσα στο ασφυκτικό πλαίσιο της οικονομικής κρίσης, σαστισμένη και πανικόβλητη, στέλνει ετερόκλητα μηνύματα. Το παρατηρούμε στις σκηνικές, θεατρικές, αναπαραστάσεις των τελευταίων μηνών, που αναζητούν το στίγμα μιας πόλης οδυνηρά παρούσας και απελπιστικά απούσας. Από τη μυθοποίηση της λαμπερής πρωτεύουσας του 2004, στην άγρια απομυθοποίηση του διαλυμένου αστικού ιστού του 2011.

Κανένα από τα δύο άκρα δεν βοηθάει στη συνύπαρξη. Η ισορροπία επανακτάται με κόπο και πολυμέτωπη προσπάθεια. Η ραδιοφωνική δίωρη συναίνεση ήταν γόνιμη και έδειξε έναν, αδιαμόρφωτο ακόμη, δρόμο: του ανοιχτού δημόσιου διαλόγου. Για να μη ζούμε παγιδευμένοι, ανακυκλώνοντας και ενδυναμώνοντας στερεότυπα. Γιατί από τη γραφικότητα στον αυτισμό, η απόσταση είναι μηδαμινή.​
Καθημερινή, ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ, 22 Μαΐου 2011


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2011)

SBE said:


> Το Γκάζι και το Μεταξουργείο ήταν γειτονιές με οίκους ανοχής από τη δεκαετία του '30 και ο Βοτανικός ήταν κλασσική φτωχογειτονιά.


Αυτό ξαναπές το. Άλλωστε προσωπικά το Γκάζι το πρωτάκουσα (επαρχιώτης, γαρ) όταν έκανα στο σχολείο το ποίημα _Οι μοιραίοι_ — κι η στάνταρ εξήγηση για το τι σημαίνει το ότι «η κόρη τού Γιαβή ήταν στο Γκάζι» ήταν πως το Γκάζι είναι κακόφημη αθηναϊκή συνοικία (κι ό,τι καταλαβαίναμε εμείς απ' αυτό). Το Μεταξουργείο ήταν διαβόητο ακόμη και για εμάς, που 'μασταν εξακόσια χιλιόμετρα μακριά. Κι άλλες συνοικίες, επίσης. Το ότι κάποιοι επιχειρηματίες βρήκαν πρόσφατα εκεί το Ελντοράντο τους, ειδικά για τις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, επ' ουδενί δεν σημαίνει ότι όλα αυτά (η υποβάθμιση των περιοχών κλπ) έγιναν σκόπιμα για να εξασφαλίσουν κέρδη γι' αυτούς. Αλλά θα ήταν χαζοί να μην επεδίωκαν να ωφεληθούν, εφόσον μπορούσαν ή εκτιμούσαν ότι θα μπορέσουν.


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2011)

@29: Σχετικό.
Το πείραμα του Ριάτσε και ο Σαββόπουλος, από το ιστολόγιο του Γιάννη Χάρη. Το παραλήρημα του Άνθιμου που ακολουθεί σχετικά με τον Στρος Καν εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κρίνω, είμαι και γυναίκα, βλέπετε.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2011)

Σχετικά με το κέντρο της Αθήνας, σήμερα στις 4:00 στο Πάντειο Πανεπιστήμιο, γίνεται μια συζήτηση (στα πλαίσια της 5ης Αντιρατσιστικής Γιορτής) με θέμα:
_Ιστορικό Κέντρο της Αθήνας και «νέα μέτρα»
Συμμετέχουν: Ελένη Πορτάλιου (αρχιτέκτων, δημοτική σύμβουλος Αθήνας), Χρήστος Βούπουρας (σκηνοθέτης), Γιάννης Βλαχάκης, Δανάη Ιωαννίδη & Δέσποινα Βουτέρη (μέλη αρχιτεκτονικής ομάδας της Κίνησης κατοίκων 6ου διαμερίσματος), Ανρί Κασόγκο (Action Congo), έλληνες και μετανάστες κάτοικοι του κέντρου._

Όλο το πρόγραμμα εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2011)

Να και η απόφαση του ΔΣ του ΔΑ για το ιστορικό κέντρο:

Άμεσα μέτρα, που αφορούν κυρίως την κυβέρνηση, στα οποία μπορεί κατά περίπτωση να συμπράξει ο Δήμος της Αθήνας


Α. Αντιεγκληματικά μέτρα
1. Αστυνομικές παρεμβάσεις για την αποκατάσταση του αισθήματος ασφάλειας και την αποτροπή της εγκληματικότητας. Να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος προς πάσα κατεύθυνση. Η συνεργασία της ΕΛ.ΑΣ με τις κοινότητες των αλλοδαπών που ζουν στην πόλη είναι απαραίτητη. Ο Δήμος συνεργάζεται με την ΕΛΑΣ για την καλύτερη εφαρμογή των μέτρων.

Β. Μέτρα αποτροπής της παράνομης εισόδου αλλοδαπών στη χώρα και καθόδου στην Αθήνα.
2. Αποτροπή εγκατάστασης παράνομων μεταναστών : η ζοφερή κατάσταση που επικρατεί σε τμήματα της πρωτεύουσας δεν θα αναστραφεί, εάν δεν ανασχεθεί η είσοδος και διαβίωση παράνομων αλλοδαπών σε συνθήκες εξαθλίωσης στην Αθήνα. Να σταματήσει άμεσα η απαράδεκτη πρακτική, οι αλλοδαποί να εφοδιάζονται, από τις τοπικές αρχές στα σημεία εισόδου, με εισιτήρια και να επιβιβάζονται σε μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς με προορισμό την Ομόνοια.
3. Να εφαρμοστεί άμεσα η ταχύρρυθμη μεν, αλλά με βάση τη ελληνική και διεθνή νομοθεσία, εξέταση των αιτήσεων ασύλου.
4. Να αξιοποιηθεί ο θεσμός της «οικειοθελούς αποχώρησης» που καθιερώθηκε από τον νομοθέτη και να προχωρήσει η καταγραφή των αλλοδαπών στην πόλη. Στη διαδικασία υποβολής των αιτημάτων οικειοθελούς αποχώρησης και καταγραφής, ο Δήμος της Αθήνας είναι έτοιμος να βοηθήσει το Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη.
5. Να οριστούν άμεσα χώροι διαμονής των υπό απέλαση αλλοδαπών, σε περιοχές εκτός Αθηνών. Η διαμόρφωση των χώρων αυτών χρονίζει υπερβολικά. Είναι υπέρμετρο το βάρος που δέχεται η πόλη μας. Η υπερσυγκέντρωση των αλλοδαπών αυτών στη πρωτεύουσα προκαλεί ζημιά και σε όλη τη χώρα.

Γ. Ζωντάνεμα περιοχών της πόλης.
6. Επείγει η καθιέρωση ειδικών οικονομικών κινήτρων και απαλλαγών φόρου για την ανάπτυξη της επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας και την επανακατοίκηση μεγάλου τμήματος του κέντρου της πόλης.
7. Απαιτείται χρηματοδότηση, προκειμένου να δημιουργηθούν σε άδεια ξενοδοχεία ή άλλα κτίρια του κέντρου, κατοικίες για φοιτητές και νέα ζευγάρια. Ο Δήμος αναλαμβάνει να φωτίσει άπλετα τις περιοχές, όπου θα δημιουργηθούν αυτές οι κατοικίες και από κοινού με τη ΕΛ.ΑΣ να δημιουργήσει κλίμα ασφάλειας για τους φοιτητές.

Δ. Οικονομική στήριξη του δήμου
8. Διασφάλιση από την κυβέρνηση των απαραίτητων οικονομικών μέσων και ανθρωπίνων πόρων για την εφαρμογή των κοινώς αποφασισθέντων μέτρων.


Άμεσα μέτρα τα οποία εμπίπτουν στην αποκλειστική αρμοδιότητα του Δήμου

Ε. Δημοτικός Αστυνομικός της Γειτονιάς
9. Καθιερώνεται και λειτουργεί πιλοτικά μέσα στον Ιούνιο ο θεσμός του δημοτικού αστυνομικού της γειτονιάς, ο οποίος θα βρίσκεται σε διαρκή επαφή με τους κατοίκους.

ΣΤ. Καθαριότητα και φωτισμός
10. Ο Δήμος θα συνεχίσει να κρατά καθαρή την πόλη, με συνεχή καθαρισμό και πλύσιμο οδών, πλατειών και πεζοδρομίων σε επιλεγμένες περιοχές.
11. Η συστηματική προσπάθεια ηλεκτροφωτισμού της πόλης που έχει αρχίσει τους τελευταίους μήνες θα συνεχιστεί χωρίς διακοπή. 

Ζ. Κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες – Αποκέντρωση
12. Δημιουργούνται περισσότερα κέντρα συσσιτίων σε ολόκληρο το Λεκανοπέδιο, όπου χρειάζεται σε συνεργασία με γειτονικούς δήμους, προκειμένου να μειωθεί η υπερσυγκέντρωση των σιτιζομένων στην περιοχή της Ομόνοιας. Η αποκέντρωση θα γίνει βάσει επιχειρησιακού σχεδίου.
13. Προωθείται η δημιουργία κέντρων ημερήσιας φιλοξενίας και διανυκτέρευσης, όπου άποροι και άστεγοι, τοξικοεξαρτημένοι κ.λπ. θα μπορούν να βρουν ένα πιάτο φαγητό, να πλυθούν και να φιλοξενηθούν για μια βραδιά.
14. Ο Δήμος στηρίζει έμπρακτα κάθε πρόγραμμα πρόληψης, απεξάρτησης, επανένταξης και «μείωσης της βλάβης». Ο Δήμος στηρίζει επίσης έμπρακτα την αποκέντρωση του ΟΚΑΝΑ με τη συνεργασία νοσοκομείων της πόλης και του Λεκανοπεδίου.
15. Πολλοί αλλοδαποί ζουν κατά δεκάδες σε αποθήκες ή διαμερίσματα που κατά κανόνα τους εκμισθώνουν έλληνες πολίτες. Ο Δήμος της Αθήνας παρεμβαίνει με τη βοήθεια των εισαγγελικών αρχών, ώστε να περιοριστεί δραστικά η ποινικά διωκόμενη συμπεριφορά των εν λόγω ιδιοκτητών.
16. Συνεργεία του Δήμου, με την αρωγή των εισαγγελικών αρχών και της Περιφέρειας, θα μπουν σε εγκαταλελειμμένα κτίρια που αποτελούν κίνδυνο για τη δημόσια υγεία, προκειμένου να τα καθαρίσουν και να τα σφραγίσουν.

Η. Υπαίθριες αγορές
17. Προχωρά η αξιολόγηση χώρων για τη δημιουργία υπαίθριας αγοράς με στόχο την απομάκρυνση αλλοδαπών από το παραεμπόριο 

Θ. Ενίσχυση του Τουρισμού
18. Ο Δήμος δίνει προτεραιότητα στην πολύπλευρη ανάπτυξη του τουρισμού στην πόλη καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια του έτους. Εκτός από το ήδη υπάρχον Info Point στο αεροδρόμιο “Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος”, τίθενται άμεσα σε λειτουργία άλλα δύο, ένα στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά και άλλο στην Διονυσίου Αρεοπαγίτου. Οι τοπικοί φορείς με αντικείμενο τον τουρισμό συμμετέχουν στην υπό σύσταση δημοτική επιτροπή για την τουριστική ανάπτυξη της Αθήνας.

Ι. Αθήνα – Πολιτισμός και Νεολαία
19. Ο Πολιτιστικός Οργανισμός του Δήμου, ο Οργανισμός Νεολαίας και Άθλησης, καθώς και τα «Μουσικά Σύνολα» διοργανώνουν μέσα στον Ιούνιο και τον Ιούλιο ανοικτές πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις σε εγκαταστάσεις του Δήμου, πλατείες και πεζόδρομους του ευρύτερου κέντρου με τη συμμετοχή κατοίκων και ερασιτεχνών της πόλης.

ΙΑ. ΥΠΑΙΘΡΙΕΣ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΡΕΙΕΣ
20. Ο Δήμαρχος έχει αναλάβει πρωτοβουλία για την εκπόνηση προσχεδίου νόμου για τις υπαίθριες συναθροίσεις, όπως προβλέπει το άρθρο 11 του Συντάγματος. Δημιουργήθηκε και ήδη συνεδρίασε επιτροπή διακεκριμένων νομομαθών και καθηγητών Πανεπιστημίου, η οποία θα εκπονήσει τη σχετική ρύθμιση, μέσα στους προσεχείς μήνες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2011)

Για αρχή καλά είναι, αν και θέλει κάποιες συμπληρώσεις (κυρίως στο κομμάτι της κυβέρνησης). Να βάλω υπενθύμιση, να δούμε τι θα έχει γίνει σε έξι μήνες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2011)

Costas said:


> 14. Ο Δήμος στηρίζει έμπρακτα κάθε πρόγραμμα πρόληψης, απεξάρτησης, επανένταξης και «μείωσης της βλάβης». Ο Δήμος στηρίζει επίσης έμπρακτα την αποκέντρωση του ΟΚΑΝΑ με τη συνεργασία νοσοκομείων της πόλης και του Λεκανοπεδίου.



Άρχισαν και οι συνεργασίες: «Όχι» σε μονάδα του ΟΚΑΝΑ στο ΚΑΤ λένε οι Κηφισιώτες (Ελευθεροτυπία)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2011)

*Κέντρο Αθήνας: έξι μύθοι, μία αλήθεια*

Άρθρο του Θ. Πάγκαλου στη σημερινή Καθημερινή


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2011)

Μακάρι να βλέπαμε πιο συχνά τέτοια κείμενα στις εφημερίδες: την ανάλυση κάποιων καταστάσεων από τους υπεύθυνους της κυβέρνησης, παρουσιασμένη με εύληπτο τρόπο και όχι έντονα χρωματισμένη επιχειρηματολογία. Ακόμα κι αν διαφωνούμε σε σημεία, ξέρουμε ποια είναι η επίσημη τοποθέτηση σε μεγάλα, μικρά και μικρότερα θέματα. Πολλά απ' αυτά μπορούν να ακούγονται και μέσα στη Βουλή, αλλά τα κανάλια προτιμούν πάντα τα σημεία που οι βουλευτές και οι αρχηγοί των κομμάτων αλληλοστολίζονται.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2011)

Δεν περιμένα να το πω, αλλά συμφωνώ μαζί του, τουλάχιστον στο σκέλος που αφορά τη συνυπευθυνότητα των τοπικών κοινωνιών - που δε δέχονται μονάδες του ΟΚΑΝΑ, κέντρα υποδοχής λαθρομεταναστών κ.ο.κ. Μάλιστα, το επιχείρημά του για τους οίκους ανοχής 
Δεν θα έπρεπε, αντί μόνο να εγκαλούμε τα θύματα ή το κράτος που δεν τα «εξαφανίζει», να αποδοκιμάσουμε και να απονομιμοποιήσουμε ηθικά και κοινωνικά όλους εκείνους που με τα χρήματά τους συντηρούν αυτό το άθλιο δίκτυο εκπόρνευσης; *Είναι έτοιμη η ελληνική κοινωνία να δεχθεί την ποινικοποίηση για τον πελάτη;*​το έχω διαβάσει στο παρελθόν σε προτάσεις της ILO για την αντιμετώπιση της παιδικής πορνείας: αντί να κυνηγούν τους μαστροπούς, οι αρχές θα πρέπει να κυνηγούν τους πελάτες, και να τους επιβάλλουν αυστηρές ποινές. Έτσι, αντί να μειωθεί η προσφορά, μειώνεται η ζήτηση.

Και τέλος, με αφορμή αυτό:
Κάθε περιπολικό που καίγεται, κάθε καταστροφή, πληρώνεται από τους φορολογούμενους και, ειδικά αυτή την περίοδο, δεν είναι εύκολο να αντικατασταθεί.​Πριν τους Ολυμπιακούς, δούλευα σε μια εταιρεία που συνεργαζόταν με την ΕΛ.ΑΣ. Εκεί, είχα μάθει το εξής θεϊκό: όταν γίνεται μια καταστροφή σε ένα όχημα της αστυνομίας, συγκαλείται ΕΔΕ για να διερευνηθούν τα αίτια, και ακολουθείται μια συγκεκριμένη γραφειοκρατική διαδικασία. Θυμάμαι που μου είχαν πει ότι λόγω αυτής της διαδικασίας, ένας σπασμένος καθρέφτης περιπολικού κοστίζει για να αντικατασταθεί όσο μισό καινούριο περιπολικό.

Αναρωτιέμαι πόσα έχουμε πληρώσει τόσον καιρό...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 21, 2011)

_"Η αλλαγή του νόμου με στόχο τη ρύθμιση του φαινομένου (ενν.της πορνείας) δεν μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς κοινωνική συναίνεση."_
Εδώ γελάμε. Δηλαδή όλα τα οικονομικά μέτρα που έχει πάρει πρόσφατα η κυβέρνηση είχαν "κοινωνική συναίνεση", γιαυτό μπόρεσαν και τα πήραν, ενώ αυτό δεν μπορούν;
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους ναρκομανείς. Καμία κυβέρνηση δεν θέλησε να χτυπήσει το πρόβλημα στη ρίζα του και παράλληλα να ενημερώσει το κοινό για το μέγεθος και τη φύση του προβλήματος. Γιατί δεν στηρίζονται π.χ. "στεγνά" προγράμματα σαν το 18Άνω αλλά προκρίνονται λύσεις τύπου μεθαδόνης με 7 χρόνια (!) λίστα αναμονής;

Για την Κερατέα, ας πρόσεχε η κυβέρνηση, να μην έκανε τόσους λάθος χειρισμούς...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Elsa said:


> _"Η αλλαγή του νόμου με στόχο τη ρύθμιση του φαινομένου (ενν.της πορνείας) δεν μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς κοινωνική συναίνεση."_
> Εδώ γελάμε. Δηλαδή όλα τα οικονομικά μέτρα που έχει πάρει πρόσφατα η κυβέρνηση είχαν "κοινωνική συναίνεση", γιαυτό μπόρεσαν και τα πήραν, ενώ αυτό δεν μπορούν;


Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω στα σίγουρα, αλλά υποθέτω εννοεί ότι οι περιοχές εγκατάστασης των νόμιμων οίκων ανοχής (και πιθανότατα και τα αντίστοιχα κριτήρια, σχετικά με τις αποστάσεις από σχολεία, εκκλησίες κλπ) θα πρέπει να έχουν και την τοπική συναίνεση — ειδάλλως θα γεμίσουμε πολλά νέα μέτωπα τύπου Κερατέας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2011)

Elsa said:


> _"Η αλλαγή του νόμου με στόχο τη ρύθμιση του φαινομένου (ενν.της πορνείας) δεν μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς κοινωνική συναίνεση."_
> Εδώ γελάμε. Δηλαδή όλα τα οικονομικά μέτρα που έχει πάρει πρόσφατα η κυβέρνηση είχαν "κοινωνική συναίνεση", γιαυτό μπόρεσαν και τα πήραν, ενώ αυτό δεν μπορούν;


Μπαίνει ένα πολύ ευρύτερο ερώτημα: Καλύτερα να συζητάμε επ' άπειρον και να μη δίνουμε λύση ή να δίνουμε μια λύση κι ας μην είναι η καλύτερη, ιδιαίτερα αν βιαζόμαστε να δώσουμε λύση;

(Άσε πια το ερώτημα: καλύτερο το _επ' άπειρον_ ή το _επάπειρον_;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> (Άσε πια το ερώτημα: καλύτερο το _επ' άπειρον_ ή το _επάπειρον_;)


Η απάντηση να δοθεί σε e-πάπυρον.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2011)

Δεν ήξερα αν αυτό θα έπρεπε να το βάλω στο _Your slip is showing_ ή στο _Νήμα της κρίσης_. Αλλά τελικά σκέφτηκα ότι πρέπει να μπει εδώ, μια και μοιάζει σαν μια λύση για το μεταναστευτικό, από τα χείλη του κ. Δημήτρη Καζάκη. Στο σενάριο όπου φεύγουμε από το ευρώ και περνάμε στη δραχμή, όσοι μετανάστευσαν εδώ για να μαζεύουν ευρώ και να τα στέλνουν πίσω στην πατρίδα τους, θα σηκωθούν να φύγουν. Γιατί; Δεν θα είναι μετατρέψιμη η δραχμή; Ή θα βρίσκεται σε συνεχή κουτρουβάλα;


Δηλώσεις Καζάκη για το μεταναστευτικό σε συνέντευξη στην Άρτα, στο monoplio.gr, 25/5/2011 (41:32)

Να σας πω ένα πολύ απλό παράδειγμα. Αν φύγεις από το ευρώ και πας σε δραχμή, ποιος μετανάστης θα μείνει, πέστε μου. Ή αυτός που θα αφομοιωθεί πλήρως από την ελληνική κοινωνία και θα κάτσει να δουλέψει κι όλα αυτά τα πράγματα ή… Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που απλά ήτανε μια χώρα ευκαιρίας για να στείλουν ευρώ στην πατρίδα τους για την οικογένειά τους που πεθαίνει πίσω στο Πακιστάν, στο Αφγανιστάν, οπουδήποτε αλλού, ή αυτός που χρησιμοποιούσε την Ελλάδα ως πύλη εισόδου, έτσι; Αυτός ο κόσμος θα σηκωθεί και θα φύγει. Τι νόημα έχει να μείνει στην Ελλάδα; ​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2011)

Κατάλαβα. Μεγαλοφυές σχέδιο για τη λύση του μεταναστευτικού. Να κάνουμε την Ελλάδα τόσο τρισάθλια που δεν θα τη θέλουν ούτε αυτοί που δεν έχουν στον ήλιο μοίρα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2011)

"Το Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο θα μπορούσε να αποτελεί, μαζί με το γειτονικό Επιγραφικό Μουσείο, το Ακροπόλ και το Πολυτεχνείο, τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο και τον πεζόδρομο της Τοσίτσα, έναν ζωντανό πολιτιστικό πόλο για το κέντρο της Αθήνας, που θα άλλαζε τη φυσιογνωμία της ευρύτερης περιοχής. Αντί γι' αυτό, το Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο "στραγγαλίζεται" οικονομικά και υπολειτουργεί, ο περιβάλλων χώρος του υποβαθμίζεται και η οδός Τοσίτσα έχει παραδοθεί συνειδητά στη διακίνηση ναρκωτικών", υπογράμμισε η πρόεδρος του συλλόγου Ελλήνων Αρχαιολόγων, Δέσποινα Κουτσούμπα, αποδίδοντας ευθύνες τόσο στο υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη, όσο και στον δήμο Αθηναίων.
Από την Ε​


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2011)

Για μια στιγμή, είπαμε ότι οι συνδικαλιστες εν Ελλάδι τα βάζουν όλα μαζί, αλλά ο "οικονομικός στραγγαλισμός" του Μουσείου τι σχεση έχει με το τι κυκλοφορεί στην περιοχή έξω από το Μουσείο; Οι διακινητές ναρκωτικών έλκονται ιδιαίτερα από τα μουσεία που έχουν οικονομικά προβλήματα και δυσκολεύονται να συντηρήσουν τα εκθέματά τους;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2011)

Μάλλον εννοεί ότι ήταν στραβό το κλήμα (μειωμένα κονδύλια), το 'φαγε κι ο γάιδαρος (μείωση επισκεπτών λόγω υποβάθμισης της περιοχής).


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2011)

Άμα χρειάζεται διερμηνέας για να καταλάβουμε τι λέει η πρόεδρος των αρχαιολόγων, Αλεξάνδρα μου, ανησυχώ πολύ για το επιπεδο των αρχαιολογικών σχολών μας.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Για μια στιγμή, είπαμε ότι οι συνδικαλιστες εν Ελλάδι τα βάζουν όλα μαζί, αλλά ο "οικονομικός στραγγαλισμός" του Μουσείου τι σχεση έχει με το τι κυκλοφορεί στην περιοχή έξω από το Μουσείο; Οι διακινητές ναρκωτικών έλκονται ιδιαίτερα από τα μουσεία που έχουν οικονομικά προβλήματα και δυσκολεύονται να συντηρήσουν τα εκθέματά τους;


 
Συγγνώμη, αλλά έχω μια απορία: πού υποστήριξε ότι συνδέονται ή από πού φαίνεται ότι η πρόεδρος του συλλόγου τα συνδέει αυτά τα δυο; Δηλαδή αν εγώ πω π.χ. ότι "θα μπορούσα να είχα γίνει πιλότος μαχητικών αεροσκαφών, αλλά έχω μυωπία, δεν μου αρέσει η στρατιωτική πειθαρχία και προτίμησα τη χημεία", συνδέονται αυτά τα τρία;


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2011)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι τα συνδέει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2011)

Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι τα συνδέει --αν δεν ήθελε να τα συνδέσει, γιατί να τα αναφέρει;


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι τα συνδέει --αν δεν ήθελε να τα συνδέσει, γιατί να τα αναφέρει;


 
Χωρίς καμιά διάθεση να μπω στην ουσία του άρθρου, συζητώ μόνο τη σύνταξη της πρότασης: επειδή κατά τη γνώμη της είναι λόγοι για τους οποίους το Αρχαιολογικό (μαζί με μπλαμπλαμπλα) δεν αποτελεί "έναν ζωντανό πολιτιστικό πόλο για το κέντρο της Αθήνας". 
Με τη λογική που λες, δόχτορα, κι εγώ δεν θα μπορούσα να πω αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω, αλλά θα έπρεπε να χωρίσω το ασύνδετο σχήμα σε τρεις ξεχωριστές προτάσεις, για να μη σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τα συνδέω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2011)

daeman said:


> Δηλαδή αν εγώ πω π.χ. ότι "θα μπορούσα να είχα γίνει πιλότος μαχητικών αεροσκαφών, αλλά έχω μυωπία, δεν μου αρέσει η στρατιωτική πειθαρχία και προτίμησα τη χημεία", συνδέονται αυτά τα τρία;



Μα εγώ σε αυτή την πρόταση (που δεν την βλέπω ασύνδετη) βλέπω τέσσερις δηλώσεις:

1) Θα μπορούσες να έχεις γίνει πιλότος μαχητικών αεροσκαφών και
2α) Έχεις μυωπία
2β) Δεν σου αρέσει η στρατιωτική πειθαρχία
2γ) Προτιμάς τη χημεία

Τα (2α) και (2β) σαφώς συνδέονται με το (1) και η σύνδεση με το (2γ) είναι εύλογη: Αν κάποιος θέλει να σπουδάσει χημεία, προφανώς η Ικάρων δεν είναι η σωστή επιλογή.

(Με άλλα λόγια, εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι τα συνδέεις.)


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2011)

Όπα, στάσου λίγο να διευκρινίσω κάτι. Το θέμα είναι αν τα συνδέω _μεταξύ τους_ με σχέση αιτίου-αιτιατού, όχι αν τα συνδέω με την αρχική δήλωση για την οποία τα χρησιμοποιώ σαν αίτια (με την οποία προφανώς τα συνδέω). Δηλαδή εγώ εδώ βλέπω μία υποθετική δήλωση (άντε και την υπονοούμενη αντιθετική της) και στη συνέχεια τους λόγους για τους οποίους δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε, άρα το σκεπτικό που γράφεις διαμορφώνεται ως εξής:

Α. Θα μπορούσα να είχα γίνει πιλότος μαχητικών αεροσκαφών, 

Β. αλλά (δεν έγινα, *διότι*): 

1. Έχω μυωπία
2. Δεν μου αρέσει η στρατιωτική πειθαρχία
3. Προτίμησα τη χημεία


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2011)

Κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω... 

Εννοείς ότι οι Β1, Β2, Β3 είναι ασύνδετες μεταξύ τους; Προφανώς. Η σύνδεση προκύπτει από την αναφορά τους στο περιβάλλον που δημιουργεί η δήλωση Α.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2011)

Μα αυτό δεν προκάλεσε όλη αυτή τη συζήτηση, από πού στη διατύπωση του άρθρου προκύπτει ότι ο οικονομικός στραγγαλισμός συνδέεται με τη διακίνηση ναρκωτικών έξω από το Μουσείο, πέρα από το ότι αναφέρθηκαν στην ίδια πρόταση σαν ξεχωριστοί, διακριτοί λόγοι μαρασμού του Μουσείου και γι' αυτούς (ίσως και άλλους που δεν αναφέρονται) τους λόγους δεν αποτελεί το Αρχαιολογικό "έναν ζωντανό πολιτιστικό πόλο για το κέντρο της Αθήνας", ενώ θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε;



SBE said:


> Για μια στιγμή, είπαμε ότι οι συνδικαλιστες εν Ελλάδι τα βάζουν όλα μαζί, *αλλά ο "οικονομικός στραγγαλισμός" του Μουσείου τι σχεση έχει με το τι κυκλοφορεί στην περιοχή έξω από το Μουσείο;* Οι διακινητές ναρκωτικών έλκονται ιδιαίτερα από τα μουσεία που έχουν οικονομικά προβλήματα και δυσκολεύονται να συντηρήσουν τα εκθέματά τους;



Δηλαδή αν πω: "Πάω στη λαϊκή, διότι θέλω να αγοράσω κεράσια, πατάτες και το ρώσικο κατσαριδοκτόνο που λέει εκεί ο π2", συνδέω τα κεράσια, τις πατάτες και το κατσαριδοκτόνο _μεταξύ τους _με οποιοδήποτε άλλο τρόπο, πέρα από το ότι θα είναι τα ψώνια της ημέρας;

Τεσπά, ό,τι είχα να πω το είπα, δεν χρειάζεται άλλο παίδεμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Είμαι πολύ κουρασμένος για να σας παρακολουθήσω, αλλά εγώ διαβάζω:
Αντί γι' αυτό, (α) το Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο "στραγγαλίζεται" οικονομικά και υπολειτουργεί, (β) ο περιβάλλων χώρος του υποβαθμίζεται και (γ) η οδός Τοσίτσα έχει παραδοθεί συνειδητά στη διακίνηση ναρκωτικών"... 
Τρία ξεχωριστά και όχι κατ' ανάγκην αλληλένδετα πράγματα: το καθένα μπορεί να ισχύσει ανεξάρτητα από τα άλλα και από μόνο του να αποτρέψει την κανονική λειτουργία του μουσείου. Δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να συμφωνήσουμε με τη συνέχεια της δήλωσης: «σταδιακή προσπάθεια, τα δημόσια Μουσεία να απαξιωθούν στη συνείδηση της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, ώστε να γίνει πιο εύκολα αποδεκτή η αλλαγή νομικού καθεστώτος, η ιδιωτικοποίηση ορισμένων λειτουργιών τους, ακόμη και η απόλυση εργαζομένων από αυτά». Μπορεί να συμβαίνουν αυτά στο κέντρο της Αθήνας ή στο μουσείο επειδή το κράτος θέλει να το δώσει στους πλούσιους φίλους του ή επειδή το κράτος έχει αποτύχει να κάνει κάτι για το κέντρο ή το μουσείο και το μόνο που έχει μείνει είναι να το δώσει στους ιδιώτες να το κάνουν κάτι. Εμένα δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να πάρω θέση στην ερμηνεία, με ενδιαφέρει κάτι να γίνει.


----------



## Earion (Jul 18, 2011)

Νέα από τη λαϊκή αγορά της οδού Καλλιδρομίου. Η λουλουδού στην άκρη της λαϊκής, γωνία Καλλιδρομίου και Χαριλάου Τρικούπη, που είχε τραυματιστεί σοβαρά στο παράπλευρο επεισόδιο της επίθεσης στο αστυνομικό τμήμα των Εξαρχείων (βλ. εδώ  και εδώ) διέφυγε τον κίνδυνο, συνήλθε από τις βλάβες στο αναπνευστικό της σύστημα (υπερβολική εισπνοή τοξικών αερίων), αλλά δεν έσωσε το δεξί της χέρι, το οποίο εξακολουθεί να μην είναι λειτουργικό και μετά την εκτεταμένη πλαστική επέμβαση που του έγινε. Πήρε εξιτήριο πριν λίγες μέρες.


----------



## Earion (Sep 30, 2011)

*ΕΠΤΑ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΟΣΙΤΣΑ*
1-7 Οκτώβρη

Οι εργαζόμενοι παίρνουμε την κατάσταση στα χέρια μας
Δίνουμε ζωή στον πεζόδρομο της Τοσίτσα με πολιτιστικές δράσεις
Ο πολιτισμός δεν καταργείται, δεν συγχωνεύεται, 
δεν μπαίνει σε εφεδρεία

ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΑΡΧΑΙΟΛΟΓΩΝ
ΕΝΙΑΙΟΣ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΩΝ ΥΠΠΟΤ (ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ-ΣΤΕΡΕΑΣ & ΝΗΣΩΝ)
Συμμετέχουν:
Πολιτιστικός Οργανισμός Δήμου Αθηναίων, Εθνικό Θέατρο, Εθνική Λυρική Σκηνή, Αρχιτεκτονική Σχολή ΕΜΠ

Πλήρες πρόγραμμα των εκδηλώσεων του επταημέρου, εδώ.​


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Στο τέλος, να δείτε που θα δικαιωθεί ο Σαββόπουλος για τις προτάσεις που έκανε για τα ξερονήσια...


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 2, 2012)

Το θέατρο του παραλόγου συνεχίζεται: 






Σημείωση διαχειριστή:
Το βιντεάκι, απόσπασμα από δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΑΝΤ1 με τίτλο «Το πρωί τους πιάνουν, το μεσημέρι τους αφήνουν!», έχει αποσυρθεί, αλλά παρόμοια είδαμε όλοι μας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

Μια και αυτό τον καιρό δεν προλαβαίνουμε να καταγράψουμε τις σκέψεις μας, ας αντιγράφουμε τις σκέψεις άλλων όταν λένε περίπου αυτά που σκεφτόμαστε (και που μάλιστα συχνά έχουμε συζητήσει σε εξωφορουμικούς κύκλους):

*Μια πράσινη παλλόμενη καρδιά*
Του Στέφανου Κασιμάτη

Να ονειρευτούμε λοιπόν - γιατί όχι; Κακό δεν κάνει να ξεφεύγουμε πότε πότε από την κρίση και τις έγνοιες της, αφού, άλλωστε, έχουμε δέκα χρόνια μπροστά μας να την υφιστάμεθα και να τη μελετάμε. Και δεν χρειάζεται καν να μας πάρει ο ύπνος για να βρούμε το τέλειο όνειρο του αθηναϊκού μέλλοντός μας· αρκεί να βυθιστούμε στις στήλες που αφιέρωσαν οι χθεσινές εφημερίδες στην παρουσίαση του σχεδίου για την ανάπλαση του κέντρου της Αθήνας, σχεδίου που κέρδισε τον σχετικό διαγωνισμό, τον οποίον οργάνωσε και χρηματοδότησε το Ίδρυμα Ωνάση. Διαβάζουμε, λοιπόν, για ένα «πράσινο δίκτυο με δένδρα και νερά» που θα απλωθεί επάνω στην καρδιά της πόλης, από το Σύνταγμα μέχρι την πλατεία Αιγύπτου, για μια «πράσινη ραχοκοκαλιά» κατά μήκος της Πανεπιστημίου, για ένα «πράσινο δωμάτιο» στην πλατεία Δικαιοσύνης, για μια «πράσινη παλλόμενη καρδιά» που θα αναζωογονήσει την Αθήνα και άλλα τέτοια σαγηνευτικά. Such stuff as dreams are made on, για να θυμηθούμε τον Πρόσπερο...

Αλλά μιας και θυμηθήκαμε τα λόγια του Πρόσπερο, όταν επαναφέρει στην πραγματικότητα τους χαρακτήρες της σαιξπηρικής «Καταιγίδας» και, μαζί τους, τους θεατές της παράστασης, ας ξυπνήσουμε κι εμείς. Δεν λέω να ξεχάσουμε τελείως το όνειρο - κάθε άλλο μάλιστα. Αλλά, ακριβώς επειδή ήταν ωραίο και θα ήταν κρίμα να το αφήσουμε να χαθεί, λέω να δούμε πόση σχέση έχει με την πραγματικότητα ή, για να το πω διαφορετικά, τι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε στην πραγματικότητα ώστε να τη φέρουμε στα μέτρα του ονείρου· και τότε η ελπίδα της πραγματοποίησής του μπορεί να είναι βάσιμη.

Πάμε όμως στην πραγματικότητα, με την οποία πρέπει να συνυπάρξει το όνειρο. Έχουμε και λέμε: παζάρια ολόκληρα με προϊόντα παραεμπορίου απλωμένα στα σεντόνια κατά κανόνα μαύρων μικροπωλητών· επαιτεία, συχνά επιθετική, είτε από ναρκομανείς είτε από επαγγελματίες του είδους· μπαχαλάκηδες των Εξαρχείων, που καταστρέφουν και ρυπαίνουν συστηματικά, κινούμενοι από μια «ιδεολογία» βασισμένη στον φθόνο και τα συμπλέγματά τους. Προσθέστε από πάνω ότι έχουμε αστυνομικούς κακοπληρωμένους, έχουμε επίσης μια παράδοση πλέον στη δήθεν δημοκρατική κουλτούρα που δεν ανέχεται την αστυνόμευση και, τέλος, έχουμε και την προοπτική ακόμη δέκα ετών ώσπου να βγούμε από την κρίση. (Αν βγούμε και δεν καταλήξουμε Αργεντινή...)

Τι θα απομακρύνει τους άστεγους που σήμερα κοιμούνται δίπλα από την είσοδο του «GB» της Μεγάλης Βρεταννίας ή απέναντι στη Βουκουρεστίου, τον ακριβότερο πεζόδρομο της Αθήνας, αν αντί για αυτοκίνητα περνάει μόνο το τραμ και υπάρχει παντού πράσινο; Τι θα κάνει τους μεν αστυνομικούς να επιβλέπουν και, κυρίως, να επιβάλλουν την τάξη, τους δε πολίτες να αποδέχονται την αστυνόμευση, επειδή καταλαβαίνουν ότι χωρίς ασφάλεια δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ελευθερία; Τι θα κρατήσει τους επαίτες, τις πορείες, τους μπαχαλάκηδες και τους λαθρομετανάστες (που θα επανέλθουν μόλις χαλαρώσει η αστυνομία) μακριά από «την πράσινη παλλόμενη καρδιά» της πόλης; Να θυμίσω, επίσης, ότι εδώ και τουλάχιστον έναν χρόνο ο Δήμος Αθηναίων (υπό τον Γιώργο Καμίνη, ο οποίος δεν είναι τέλος πάντων και δεξιός) ανέλαβε πρωτοβουλία για τη νομοθετική ρύθμιση του προβλήματος των διαδηλώσεων, χωρίς να υπάρξει καμία ανταπόκριση; Οι πολιτικοί που παρέστησαν στην παρουσίαση του σχεδίου (για να τιμήσουν από ευγένεια, υποθέτω, τη γενναιοδωρία του ιδρύματος) δεν νομίζω ότι αναφέρθηκαν σε τίποτε από αυτά. Είπαν, απλώς, πόσο τους άρεσε το σχέδιο και πόσο χαίρονται.

Υπάρχει, βέβαια, ο αντίλογος του παραδείγματος του μετρό. Όμως, το μετρό ήταν κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο και λειτούργησε εξ αρχής με νέους κανόνες. Από την άλλη πλευρά, όσο και αν εξωραΐσθηκαν οι σταθμοί του ηλεκτρικού σιδηροδρόμου η συμπεριφορά του κοινού -του κοινού, σημειωτέον, που χρησιμοποιεί και το μετρό- παραμένει η ίδια. Επίσης, δεν είδα ούτε ένα κτίριο της Αθήνας να το σεβάστηκαν οι βάνδαλοι επειδή ανακαινίστηκε. Βλέπω παντού το ακριβώς αντίθετο: μόλις ανακαινίζεται, αμέσως σπεύδουν κάποιοι Νεάντερταλ με καλλιτεχνικές ανησυχίες να το γεμίσουν με μουντζούρες (γκραφίτι, στη γλώσσα των Νεάντερταλ).

Φοβάμαι ότι χωρίς πρόνοια για τα παραπάνω τα σχέδια ανάπλασης της Αθήνας είναι μία ακόμη άσκοπη άσκηση αλλαγής της πραγματικότητας (πείτε το μεταρρύθμιση, αν θέλετε) εκ των άνω. Ένα ακόμη όνειρο των ακραιφνών πιστών του Διαφωτισμού. Θυμηθείτε όμως τους Ολυμπιακούς του 2004 - όχι το οικονομικό κόστος, αλλά τις ελπίδες που επενδύσαμε στην επιτυχία της διοργάνωσης. Πέτυχαν· αλλά τι έμεινε; Κάτω από την ωραία παράσταση υπήρχε κάτι ισχυρότερο, που επικράτησε όταν το μεγαλειώδες σόου τελείωσε. (Όπως με τις νύφες την ημέρα του γάμου τους: χάρη στο μακιγιάζ, τους κορσέδες και τα τακούνια, όλες καταφέρνουν να δείχνουν όμορφες...)

Ωραία είναι τα όνειρα - δεν λέω. Είναι δε και κάτι περισσότερο: είναι απαραίτητα για να πηγαίνουμε μπροστά. Το ζήτημα όμως είναι πόσο αντέχουν στην επαφή με την πραγματικότητα και πώς τη διαμορφώνουμε εμείς ώστε να ταιριάξει μαζί τους. Στο εισαγωγικό κεφάλαιο της ιστορίας που έγραψε ο Τ. Ε. Λόρενς (ο της Αραβίας) για την εξέγερση των Αράβων μπορεί να εξαίρει, με λυρισμό και έμπνευση που πάντα συγκινούν, τον ρόλο στη ζωή εκείνων που «ονειρεύονται τη μέρα», όπως λέει, εκείνων που «μπορεί να δράσουν σύμφωνα με το όνειρό τους με τα μάτια ανοιχτά και να το κάνουν πραγματικό». Καλό είναι, όμως, να μη μας διαφεύγει ότι αφιερώνει όλα τα υπόλοιπα κεφάλαια του ογκώδους βιβλίου στον αγώνα και την προσπάθεια που χρειάστηκε η πραγματοποίηση του ονείρου του για την ανεξαρτησία των Αράβων.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_01/03/2013_485209


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2013)

Τώρα, να πω την αμαρτία μου, ωραία τα όνειρα και τα σχέδια, ωραίες και οι χορηγίες, αλλά... 
Πέρα από το μαριαντουανετικό υφάκι του Κασιμάτη, πέρα από το ότι τσουβαλιάζει φύρδην μίγδην πράγματα που ή δεν καταλαβαίνει (γκραφίτι δεν είναι πάντα χουλιγκανισμός και οι γκραφιτάδες δεν είναι πάντα Νεάντερταλ) ή του χαλάνε τη μόστρα (ακούς εκεί θράσος, να κοιμούνται οι άστεγοι στα σκαλοπάτια του ΤζιΜπί! Άκου θράσος να διαδηλώνουν οι απολυμένοι!) μάλλον παραβλέπει ότι, κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενο, να κάτσουμε δεν έχουμε -ακουμπιστήρια θέλουμε. Ή, τι του λείπει του ψωριάρη; Φούντα με μαργαριτάρι.

Θέλω να πω πως λάθος εποχή διάλεξε το Ίδρυμα Ωνάση να χρηματοδοτήσει το, όντως, ονειρικό σχέδιο. Πρώτα να ντύσουμε τους γυμνούς και να ταΐσουμε τους πεινασμένους (ενδεχομένως να καθαρίσουμε και τους κακομούτσουνους) κι έπειτα να βάλουμε και γκαζόν στον κήπο. Επειδή, εκτός όλων των άλλων, κάθε ωραίο έργο χρειάζεται κυρίως και ανυπερθέτως συντήρηση (παναπεί λεφτά) για να μην καταντήσει μιζέρια και κακομοιριά. Και από αυτή πάσχει γενικώς το ελληνικό κράτος. Ακόμα και στις καλύτερες μέρες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

> μόλις ανακαινίζεται, αμέσως σπεύδουν κάποιοι Νεάντερταλ με καλλιτεχνικές ανησυχίες να το γεμίσουν με μουντζούρες (γκραφίτι, στη γλώσσα των Νεάντερταλ).


Διαφωνώ και με τον τρόπο σκέψης της δεύτερης παραγράφου, αλλά έχω χρόνο να απαντήσω μόνο στην πρώτη: ο Κασιμάτης δεν αναφέρεται σε κάθε γκράφιτι (αν διαβάζω καλά). Αλλά για όσους πάνε και «διακοσμούν» όμορφα ή ανακαινισμένα κτίρια, η γνώμη μου είναι ίδια: χουλιγκάνοι, βάνδαλοι και νεάντερταλ είναι, τι είναι;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πρώτα να ντύσουμε τους γυμνούς και να ταΐσουμε τους πεινασμένους...


Διαφωνώ λίγο μ' αυτή τη λογική, γιατί έτσι δεν θα μπορέσουμε να έχουμε ποτέ τέχνη, μουσική, θέατρο, για παράδειγμα. Ακόμα και στις υπερδυνάμεις υπάρχουν γυμνοί και πεινασμένοι, πόσο μάλλον σε μια φτωχή Ελλάδα. Το Ίδρυμα Ωνάση δεν έχει στους καταστατικούς στόχους του να ντύνει γυμνούς και να ταΐζει πεινασμένους, μόνο με την επιστήμη, την τέχνη και την εκπαίδευση ασχολείται. Αν δεν κάνει αυτά, δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2013)

Εγώ νομίζω πως δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να διαλέξουμε το ένα ή το άλλο. Ας γίνει η ανάπλαση· εξάλλου το κέντρο της Αθήνας είναι σε τέτοια χάλια που σε μιζεριάζει και μόνο που το βλέπεις. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μπουν όλα σε αναμονή μέχρι να βγούμε από την κρίση. 

Όσο για τα γκραφίτι, έχεις δίκιο ότι δεν είναι πάντα μουτζούρες (αυτά που έγιναν στο Γκάζι, για παράδειγμα, είναι πολύ ωραία), ωστόσο τα περισσότερα είναι μουτζούρες, και ούτε καν μουτζούρες, απλώς το ταγκ του κάθε γκραφιτά που βλέπει καθαρό τοίχο και σου λέει «τι να λείπει; Μήνα κάτι όμορφο; Μήνα κάτι με μήνυμα, σαν του Μπάνκσι; Μήνα να προσπαθούσα να δημιουργήσω κάτι που αξίζει να σταθεί ο άλλος να το δει; Όοοοχι, του λείπει μια υπογραφή με το όνομά μου, και μάλιστα στραβοχυμένη».


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2013)

Eπειδή καταλαβαίνω το πνεύμα της διαφωνίας σας, δεν ισχυρίστηκα ποτέ (Άλεξ) ότι δεν θέλω να κουνιέται φύλλο καλλιτεχνικά μέχρι να μη μείνει κανείς που να τρέφεται από συσσίτια. Εννοούσα ότι το συγκεκριμένο έργο πάει γυρεύοντας να γίνει ένα τεράστιο υπνωτήριο (και όχι μόνο) δυστυχισμένων ανθρώπων που δεν έχουν πού να γείρουν το κεφάλι τους -να μην αναφέρω αναλυτικά κατηγορίες, έτσι;- εκτός αν θα αστυνομεύεται 24/7, δηλαδή μια πελώρια βιτρίνα έξω από την οποία η ζωή θα συνεχίζει να τραβά την άγρια ανηφόρα.
Επίσης γνωρίζω τους στόχους του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση και δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να του ζητήσω να τους αλλάξει. Εγώ μίλησα 1) για τη συγκυρία και κατά πόσο είναι η καταλληλότερη στιγμή για την εκτέλεση ενός τέτοιου έργου και 2) για την πάγια τάση του ελληνικού κράτους να φτιάχνει κάτι και μετά να το παρατάει στη μοίρα του.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2013)

Και πάλι όμως, η λύση δεν είναι να μη γίνει το έργο, νομίζω. Αν και εγώ μιλάω εντελώς ιδιοτελώς - πετάω τη σκούφια μου που θα μπορώ να κάνω ποδήλατο στο κέντρο χωρίς να κινδυνεύει η ζωή μου από τα αυτοκίνητα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

@bernie: Δεν διαφωνείς με το γενικό πνεύμα του Κασιμάτη. Από την άλλη ξέρεις την άποψή μου: ότι κάποιες τέτοιες προσπάθειες, αν και εφόσον πλαισιωθούν σωστά, μπορεί να γίνουν μέρος της ατμομηχανής που θα μας βγάλει από το τέλμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2013)

Και πού θα βρουν δουλειές 1,5 εκατ. άνεργοι αν δεν γίνουν τεράστια δημόσια έργα;
Αλλά με σχέδιο και διπλούς λαμογέλεγχους, παρακαλώ. Ας μάθουμε αυτό τουλάχιστον, πια.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2013)

Νικ, priorities, _*priorities!*_

Δόκτωρ, είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα δημόσια έργα είναι η λύση; Πάλι;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2013)

Μα το ίδρυμα Ωνάση είναι ιδιωτικός οργανισμός...  Σου λέει, πάρε τόσα να φτιάξεις αυτό. Και τι να του πεις; Όχι, εγώ θα περιμένω μέχρι να αρχίσει η Ελλάδα να παράγει, να πληρώνουν οι Έλληνες τους φόρους τους, και να εξορθολογιστεί το παγκόσμιο χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα; Γιατί πρέπει ή το ένα ή το άλλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Δόκτωρ, είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα δημόσια έργα είναι η λύση; Πάλι;


Φυσικά. Η μοναδική ταχύρρυθμη. Ας αρχίσουμε χτίζοντας σοβαρές υποδομές και γκρεμίζοντας πρώτα ό,τι αηδία χτίσαμε τη χρυσή οκταετία, με αντιπαροχή ή χωρίς...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2013)

Α, ρε πατέρα, δε μ' έκανες εργολάβο... :curse:


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2013)

Ο δόχτορας είναι κεϊνσικός, ίσως και ομπαμικός (stimulus), και δεν έχει άδικο. Οι ΗΠΑ με δημόσια επένδυση βγαίνουν ταχύτατα από την κρίση, εμείς οι υπόλοιποι το έχουμε ρίξει στη λιτότητα και περιμένουμε το θαύμα.


----------



## Earion (Mar 4, 2013)

Ακριβώς. Ας θυμηθούμε το κεϋνσιανό απόκρυφο «να προσλάβουμε συνεργεία απλώς και μόνο για να ανοίγουν τρύπες στο δρόμο και μετά να τις κλείνουν». 

Ο πρόεδρος του Ωνασείου Αντώνης Παπαδημητρίου εξήγησε διά μακρών στα _Νέα του Σαββάτου_ (_Save Athens!_, συνέντευξη στη Μαίρη Αδαμοπούλου, 2.3.2013) τις σκέψεις του ιδρύματος.

Εμείς ας έχουμε υπόψη μας το εξής: η ανάπλαση αφορά αποκλειστικά τον οδικό άξονα Αμαλίας--Σύνταγμα--Πανεπιστημίου--Ομόνοια--Πατησίων (για την ακρίβεια 28ης Οκτωβρίου)--Πλατεία Αιγύπτου. Αν πετύχει και υλοποιηθούν τα σχέδια (γιατί έχουμε δει πολλά οράματα να περικόπτονται αδυσώπητα), οι Αθηναίοι θα έχουν μια ωραία διαδρομή περιπάτου, καλύτερη από της Διονυσίου Αρεοπαγίτου, οι τιμές των ακινήτων θα ανέβουν τεχνητά (κανείς όμως δεν θα μπορεί να τις αντέξει), και η κυκλοφορία των αυτοκινήτων στις παρυφές του άξονα (Τρίτης Σεπτεμβρίου, Αριστοτέλους, Λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας) θα πολλαπλασιαστεί μέχρι ασφυξίας. Κι επειδή το έργο το είδαμε στη Διονυσίου Αρεοπαγίτου, ξέρουμε από τώρα ότι ο πεζόδρομος θα γίνει εν ριπή οφθαλμού ένα τεράστιο πάρκιν, όπου θα συνωστίζονται αυτοκίνητα και μηχανάκια.

*Δεν είναι έργο βιτρίνας*

«Το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Είναι ένα έργο αναπτυξιακό. Δεν είναι ένα έργο βιτρίνας. Το να μιλάμε λοιπόν για μια πεζοδρόμηση και μια δενδροφύτευση νομίζω ότι υποβιβάζει και το όραμα των ίδιων των Αθηναίων. Όταν υλοποιηθεί --κάτι που πιστεύω ότι θα συμβεί πολύ γρήγορα-- ο μέσος Αθηναίος θα έχει κάθε λόγο να πάει να δουλέψει, να κατοικήσει, να διασκεδάσει, ακόμη και απλώς να περπατήσει στην Πανεπιστημίου. Ο κόσμος θα κατεβαίνει στο κέντρο, κατά συνέπεια θα υπάρχει και αγοραστικό κοινό. Και η οικονομική ζωή ανεβάζει και την κοινωνική ζωή. Όπου έχει υλοποιηθεί τέτοιο έργο, στη Βασιλεία, στη Ζυρίχη, στη Βαρκελώνη, έχει ανέβει το ακαθάριστο εθνικό προϊόν της πόλης και κατά συνέπεια της χώρας», υποστηρίζει ο Αντώνης Παπαδημητρίου. 

*Η ασφάλεια δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από την Αστυνομία *

_Ακόμη όμως κι αν επιστρέψει ο κόσμος στα γραφεία και στα καταστήματα του κέντρου το πρωί, ποιος διασφαλίζει ότι ένας δρόμος δενδροφυτευμένος και χωρίς αυτοκίνητα δεν θα αποδειχθεί επικίνδυνος για όσους τον διασχίζουν τη νύχτα; _
«Η ασφάλεια όμως ενός δημόσιου χώρου δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από την Αστυνομία και τα μέτρα που θα λάβει η Πολιτεία. Εξαρτάται και από την παρουσία των πολιτών. Εάν οι πολίτες αγαπήσουν αυτό τον χώρο --και αυτό είναι το μεγάλο στοίχημα-- τότε θα πάνε και θα ζήσουν εκεί. Και μόνο η παρουσία τους θα εμποδίσει όλες τις παραβατικές συμπεριφορές». 

Εντάξει, καταλάβαμε. Τουλάχιστον το ίδρυμα έχει ευρύτερο όραμα:

*Αναδόμηση ανά οικοδομικό τετράγωνο*

_Αν υποθέσουμε πως το Re-think Athens επιτυγχάνει τους στόχους του, ποια θα ήταν η παρέμβαση που θα ήθελε να δει ο Αντώνης Παπαδημητρίου στην Αθήνα ώστε η πόλη να αποκτήσει την ιδανική εικόνα;_
«Οι περιοχές όπως η Κυψέλη, τα Πατήσια, τα Εξάρχεια, η Νεάπολη, τα Σφαγεία που είναι κάτω από την Ακρόπολη, είναι γεμάτες με πολυκατοικίες που δεν ανταποκρίνονται στις ανάγκες των κατοίκων και καταρρέουν. Θα ήθελα να βρεθεί ένας τρόπος ώστε να γίνει αναδόμηση ανά οικοδομικό τετράγωνο. Να φύγουν δηλαδή οι παλιές πολυκατοικίες, αυτές που δεν εξυπηρετούν πια, και να χτιστεί σε κάποιο σημείο του τετραγώνου μια μεγάλη οικοδομή που να είναι αισθητικά άρτια, με τις ανέσεις που περιμένει ο μέσος πολίτης και υπόγειο γκαράζ. Αν σκεφτείτε ότι ένα οικοδομικό τετράγωνο έχει 8-10 πολυκατοικίες, με μια οικοδομή που θα καταλαμβάνει 25%-33% του τετραγώνου θα αποδίδεται όλο το υπόλοιπο για πράσινο. Δεν είναι ανέφικτο να εφαρμοστεί, αρκεί να γίνει μια υπέρβαση. Θα υπάρξουν οι γνωστές αντιδράσεις, κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει σε μια περιοχή που προσεγγίζουμε τώρα και έχει άμεση σχέση με την ανάπλαση».

«Ας καταπιούμε αυτή την μπουκιά και θα δούμε για τα υπόλοιπα. Ήδη έχουμε τη Στέγη Γραμμάτων και Τεχνών, που είναι ένα τεράστιο πρότζεκτ και το οποίο άρχισε να λειτουργεί. Μόλις στήσαμε τη Στέγη και έχει πάρει τον δρόμο της...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2013)

Οσμή Οσμάν...


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Αυτό που λέει για τις πολυκατοικίες δεν είναι άστοχο, αλλά για να γίνει θα πρέπει πρώτα να πείσουν τους ιδιοκτήτες να πουλήσουν το διαμέρισμά τους σε μια φυσιολογική τιμή ή να το δώσουν αντιπαροχή για νέο διαμέρισμα στη νέα πολυκατοικία ΚΑΙ πώς θα δημιουργήσει τον ίδιο αριθμό κατοικιών με κάλυψη 70% μικρότερη από πριν; Προφανώς με ψηλότερα κτίρια. 
Δεν είμαι κατά των ουρανοξυστών, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να γεμίσει η Αθήνα ουρανοξύστες. 
Μάλιστα θα πρότεινα να ξηλώσουμε ό,τι φτιάχνει το Ίδρυμα Νιάρχου και να χτίσουμε εκεί ουρανοξύστες, να έχουν και τη θάλασσα δίπλα, και να αφήσουμε το κέντρο στο Ίδρυμα Ωνάση, να το γκρεμίσει όλο και να το δεντροφυτεύσει


----------



## Earion (Mar 5, 2013)

Οι ουρανοξύστες μάλλον θα χτιστούν στο Ελληνικό.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Άρα κοντά έπεσα. 
(Και μετά μπορούμε να αφήσουμε τα ιδρύματα να συνεχίζουν την αντιπαλότητα των ιδρυτών τους εσαεί.)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2013)

[venting] Ορμώμενη από διάφορες πολιτικές ανακοινώσεις που διάβασα για το έργο, καθώς και από τα αρνητικά σχόλια που διαβάζω στον τύπο, παρατηρώ ένα σταθερό pattern: απαισιοδοξία.

Θυμήθηκα λοιπόν τι γραφόταν όταν ήταν να γίνει το μετρό στην Αθήνα (παράπονα και γκρίνια, γκρίνια, γκρίνια: θα καταρρέουν οι σήραγγες, δεν θα είναι ασφαλές ως μέσο, θα υποβαθμιστούν οι περιοχές από όπου θα περάσει), οι πεζοδρομήσεις στο κέντρο και η ενοποίηση αρχαιολογικών χώρων (παράπονα και γκρίνια, γκρίνια, γκρίνια: θα γίνει χάλια, από πού θα περνούν τα αυτοκίνητα, θα αυξηθεί η κίνηση), το τραμ (παράπονα και γκρίνια, γκρίνια, γκρίνια: θα κλείσουν οι δρόμοι, θα αυξηθεί η κυκλοφορία, δεν θα δουλεύουν τα μαγαζιά). 

Με τη σειρά: απεργεί το μετρό και η Αθήνα είναι αβίωτη, καθώς το έργο ήταν νευραλγικής σημασίας, οι περιοχές από όπου περνάει αναβαθμίστηκαν ξαφνικά (η Δάφνη, ας πούμε), οι πεζόδρομοι στη Διονυσίου Αρεοπαγίτου και στους γύρω δρόμους έχουν δημιουργήσει -επιτέλους!- χώρο για τους πεζούς, τουρίστες και μη, το τραμ σε ορισμένες περιοχές έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να κατεβαίνουν μιλιούνια ανθρώποι και να τονώνουν τις τοπικές αγορές, όπως π.χ. στη Νέα Σμύρνη, και τα λοιπά.

Το ξέρω ότι αυτά τα έργα, όπως και άλλα αντίστοιχα, έχουν και αρνητικές πτυχές, και μειονεκτήματα, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι συνολικά το αποτέλεσμά τους ήταν θετικό για την Αθήνα και ελπίζω το ίδιο να συμβεί και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Και γενικώς με θλίβει κάπως ο διάχυτος αρνητισμός που επικρατεί στον τύπο και στο ίντερνετ για οτιδήποτε μα οτιδήποτε γίνεται. Είναι κάπως σαν την είδηση που διάβασα πρόσφατα, ότι άρχισε επιτέλους να τοποθετεί ο Δήμος Αθηναίων στην Αθήνα θέσεις παρκαρίσματος για ποδήλατα, και οι αντιδράσεις ήταν από «ναι, αλλά έξω από τη δουλειά μου δεν έβαλε» έως «και τι τα έβαλε, αφού θα παρκάρουν μηχανάκια». Γιατί να ζούμε, αφού θα πεθάνουμε. [/venting]


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Παλ, αυτές οι αντιδράσεις απλώς δείχνουν πόσο δύσκολο είναι να δεχτεί κάποιος αλλαγές (ψυχολογικά δύσκολο). 
Υπάρχουν παντού.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Θυμήθηκα λοιπόν τι γραφόταν όταν ήταν να γίνει το μετρό στην Αθήνα (παράπονα και γκρίνια, γκρίνια, γκρίνια: θα καταρρέουν οι σήραγγες, δεν θα είναι ασφαλές ως μέσο, θα υποβαθμιστούν οι περιοχές από όπου θα περάσει)...


Έτσι και το τότε δημοτικό συμβούλιο της Αγίας Παρασκευής έμεινε στην ιστορία ως εκείνο το δημοτικό συμβούλιο που έκανε την γκρίνια πράξη και έδιωξε το μετρό από την πλατεία Αγίας Παρασκευής -- με αποτέλεσμα σήμερα να υπάρχουν 4 στάσεις μετρό στο Χαλάνδρι (οι δύο στα όρια με τον Δήμο Αγ. Παρασκευής), και καμία που να εξυπηρετεί το κέντρο της Αγίας Παρασκευής. 

Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ καμία αναγγελία έργου στην Αθήνα που να μη συνοδεύεται από γκρίνια, παράπονα και διαμαρτυρίες. Θυμηθείτε τι έγινε όταν μεταφέρθηκε το αεροδρόμιο στα Σπάτα: η συμπαθής τάξη των ταξιτζήδων οργίασε με την γκρίνια και τις διαμαρτυρίες, έλεγαν ότι θα το μποϊκοτάρουν κιόλας. Τώρα κατασκηνώνουν με τις ώρες εκεί, επειδή είναι η πιο επικερδής κούρσα τους.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2013)

Ναι, αυτό πού το πας, που δεν μπορείς να πας σε έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους δήμους της Αθήνας παρά μόνο με το λεωφορείο; 

Θυμάμαι κι άλλες παρόμοιες αντιδράσεις, πάντως. Η πιο χαρακτηριστική είναι όταν έκανε ο δήμος της Νέας Σμύρνης ανάπλαση στο Άλσος. Πριν, το Άλσος ήταν σκοτεινό, βρόμικο, γεμάτο σύριγγες και σχετικά επικίνδυνο. Τώρα, είναι γεμάτο όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας, με ανθρώπους κάθε ηλικίας, μέχρι αργά το βράδυ. Μεσολάβησε: _δεν θα το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς, γιατί κόβετε τα δέντρα, γιατί βάζετε κάγκελα, η πρόσβαση πρέπει να είναι ελεύθερη, γιατί ρίχνετε μπετόν το έχετε κάνει όλο μπετόν, γιατί δεν βάζετε και ένα [insert freely], γιατί δεν μου φτιάχνετε και αυτό που έχω απέναντι στο σπίτι μου_ κλπ.



SBE said:


> Παλ, αυτές οι αντιδράσεις απλώς δείχνουν πόσο δύσκολο είναι να δεχτεί κάποιος αλλαγές (ψυχολογικά δύσκολο).
> Υπάρχουν παντού.


Ναι, ίσως να φταίει αυτό - το φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι μόνο ελληνικό το φαινόμενο, γιατί είχαμε μια παρόμοια συζήτηση πρόσφατα και με κάποιους φίλους που τώρα μένουν στο εξωτερικό. Ίσως αν ήταν και άλλη η συγκυρία να μη μου φαινόταν και τόσο καταθλιπτικό, απλώς υπάρχει που υπάρχει και η ένταση στον αέρα, είναι κι αυτό...


----------



## Earion (Jun 4, 2013)

Η _Καθημερινή_ εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες έχει φιλοξενήσει άρθρα ειδικών με ουσιώδεις αντιρρήσεις κατά του εγχειρήματος. Σήμερα διατυπώνει ευθέως τις επιφυλάξεις της στο κύριο άρθρο:

*Η ιστορική οδός Πανεπιστημίου*

Καμία πόλη δεν μπορεί να αλλάζει τη βασική της ρυμοτομία επειδή έτσι θέλησε κάποιος ιδιώτης, ο οποίος, μάλιστα, δεν πληρώνει για την κατασκευή του έργου. Η πεζοδρόμηση της ιστορικής οδού Πανεπιστημίου είναι μια τεράστια αλλαγή στον σχεδιασμό του κέντρου της πρωτεύουσας. Χρειάζεται όμως πολύ μεγάλη μελέτη και προπαντός ένας σοβαρός διάλογος για το τι θα σημάνει για την Αθήνα, στο παρόν και στο μέλλον. Είναι αδιανόητο πολιτικοί παράγοντες, η κυβέρνηση και άλλοι να «σύρονται» σε αυτήν την υπόθεση άκριτα και μόνο χάρη των δημοσίων σχέσεων που τους εξασφαλίζει η υποστήριξη στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση. Οι ιστορικές πόλεις δεν ξανασχεδιάζονται για το «χατίρι» κανενός και οι μεγάλες αποφάσεις για το μέλλον τους πρέπει να λαμβάνονται με προσοχή, σύνεση και αίσθηση της πραγματικότητας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

Earion said:


> Η _Καθημερινή_ εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες έχει φιλοξενήσει άρθρα ειδικών με ουσιώδεις αντιρρήσεις κατά του εγχειρήματος. Σήμερα διατυπώνει ευθέως τις επιφυλάξεις της στο κύριο άρθρο:
> 
> *Η ιστορική οδός Πανεπιστημίου*
> 
> Καμία πόλη δεν μπορεί να αλλάζει τη βασική της ρυμοτομία επειδή έτσι θέλησε κάποιος ιδιώτης, ο οποίος, μάλιστα, δεν πληρώνει για την κατασκευή του έργου. Η πεζοδρόμηση της ιστορικής οδού Πανεπιστημίου είναι μια τεράστια αλλαγή στον σχεδιασμό του κέντρου της πρωτεύουσας. Χρειάζεται όμως πολύ μεγάλη μελέτη και προπαντός ένας σοβαρός διάλογος για το τι θα σημάνει για την Αθήνα, στο παρόν και στο μέλλον. Είναι αδιανόητο πολιτικοί παράγοντες, η κυβέρνηση και άλλοι να «σύρονται» σε αυτήν την υπόθεση άκριτα και μόνο χάρη των δημοσίων σχέσεων που τους εξασφαλίζει η υποστήριξη στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση. Οι ιστορικές πόλεις δεν ξανασχεδιάζονται για το «χατίρι» κανενός και οι μεγάλες αποφάσεις για το μέλλον τους πρέπει να λαμβάνονται με προσοχή, σύνεση και αίσθηση της πραγματικότητας.



Από σχόλιο πιο κάτω:



> Απαράδεκτη απόφαση. Κυκλοφοριακή μελέτη έγινε; Υπάρχει κανένα προηγούμενο ανάλογης έκτασης άλλης μεγάλης ιστορικής πόλης; Εμπρός Παρίσι, να πεζοδρομήσετε κι εσείς το Champs Elysées, εμπρός Λονδίνο, το Strand...



Ας μαθαίνουμε λίγη ιστορία (και εδώ, σ' εμάς, δεν πρόκειται καν για μη αντιστρέψιμη αλλαγή)...


----------



## crystal (Jun 4, 2013)

Επειδή τότε δεν ασχολιόμουν και δεν θυμάμαι, φαντάζομαι πως όταν πήγαν να πεζοδρομήσουν την Αρεοπαγίτου έγινε ο ίδιος χαμός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

Χειρότερος. Αλλά πού να διάβαζες και να άκουγες τι έγινε όταν πεζοδρόμησε ο Μάνος τη Βουκουρεστίου και όταν πεζοδρομήθηκε η Πλάκα (περίπου μισόν αιώνα πριν γεννηθείς :)).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 8, 2014)

Η Ομόνοια ομορφαίνει επικίνδυνα: Δύο ιστορικά ξενοδοχεία παίρνουν ξανά ζωή

Μοναδικά δείγματα της αθηναϊκής αρχιτεκτονικής, δημιουργίας του Τσίλερ που χρονολογούνται στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα και υπήρξαν υψηλής αισθητικής ξενοδοχεία, το Μπάγκειον και ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος πέρασαν στη λήθη και στην παρακμή. Μαράζωσαν ακολουθώντας τη μοίρα της Ομόνοιας και του κέντρου της πόλης. Τώρα όμως ετοιμάζονται να επιστρέψουν στη ζωή.

Γοητευτική λεπτομέρεια


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2014)

Εγώ διάβασα σε στήλη του Βατόπουλου για το «Βενέτης 1948» και θέλω να πάω σε πρώτη ευκαιρία.

http://www.kathimerini.gr/751644/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/sthn-a8hna-ka8e-kalo-mege8ynetai
http://www.fournosveneti.gr/BENETH-1948
http://www.fournosveneti.gr/Νέα/Δελ...8-sto-istoriko-ktirio-toy-«ΝEOΝ»-sthn-Omonoia


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2014)

Διατηρώ μια μικρή επιφύλαξη για το κατά πόσο ήταν ποτέ η Ομόνοια τόσο καλή όσο την παρουσιάζουν όλα τα νοσταλγικά γραπτά. Οι πρώτες μου αναμνήσεις από την Ομόνοια είναι από τη δεκαετία του '70 και δεν είναι καθόλου καλές, κυρίως γιατί οι μεγάλοι δεν θεωρούσαν την περιοχή καλή και απλώς τη θεωρούσαν αναγκάιο κακό λόγω του ηλεκτρικού.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.eie.gr/archaeologia/gr/arxeio_more.aspx?id=262


----------



## Earion (Feb 11, 2014)

*Οδός Περικλέους : παράδειγμα αλλαγής αστικού τοπίου*

Κορυφαίο σάιτ αρχιτεκτονικής τοποθετεί την οδό Περικλέους στα top 10 παραδείγματα αλλαγής αστικού τοπίου


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2014)

Earion said:


> *Οδός Περικλέους : παράδειγμα αλλαγής αστικού τοπίου*
> 
> Κορυφαίο σάιτ αρχιτεκτονικής τοποθετεί την οδό Περικλέους στα top 10 παραδείγματα αλλαγής αστικού τοπίου



Top 10 Examples of _Rapid _Landscape Architecture @ Landscape Architects Network, 10-2-2014

Doing things of quality counts, doing things of quality fast is even better! This top 10 is a great example of how small but clever changes have been made to underused, misused or simply dull sites in a short amount of time. Rapid Landscape Architecture is all about thinking on your feet: how fast can you come up with solutions to a poor site?
[...]

*4. DIY Pallet of Materials by Atenistas*
This cute little example has a well-deserved spot in out [sic] top ten because it is all about transforming a derelict void into a _functional _public space. It is amazing what a bit of artwork can achieve, as shown in the colorful walls of this transformed site. It is even more amazing to see a bunch of normal everyday objects combined together to create a public bench that adds functionality as well as interest.*




*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2014)

Η τοιχογραφία που λυτρώνει τα Χαυτεία (_Καθημερινή_, Δημ. Ρηγόπουλος)


----------



## Earion (Mar 8, 2014)

Μπράβο, ωραία ιδέα. Ο καλλιτέχνης, μας ενημερώνουν, είναι ο Μανώλης Αναστασάκος, που είναι υπεύθυνος και γι' αυτό εδώ:






στην οδό Πειραιώς. Από τον καιρό που το είδα αναρωτιόμουνα ποιος είχε την ιδέα. Για την ιστορία, το πρωτότυπο, του Ντύρερ, είναι αυτό:






απλώς ο Αναστασάκος το αντέστρεψε.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2014)

Άντε, σιγά σιγά να γίνεται πόλη...


----------



## rogne (Mar 8, 2014)

Υπάρχει άλλος/η που προτιμά την παλιά "τοιχογραφία" στα Χαυτεία, με Cooper, Wake Up και Βασανίζομαι, ή να πάω να κοιταχτώ; Ο αντεστραμμένος Ντίρερ, βέβαια, είναι πολύ ωραίος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2014)

rogne said:


> Υπάρχει άλλος/η που προτιμά την παλιά "τοιχογραφία" στα Χαυτεία, με Cooper, Wake Up και Βασανίζομαι, ή να πάω να κοιταχτώ; Ο αντεστραμμένος Ντίρερ, βέβαια, είναι πολύ ωραίος.


Άλλη επιλογή δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει, άραγε; Πρέπει να πω ότι κι εμένα, η «Έκπτωση των πρωτοπλάστων στα Χαυτεία» δεν με εμπνέει ιδιαίτερα...


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2014)

Κι εμένα η πρώτη μου αντιδραση ήταν γιατι ρε παιδιά τόσο πεσιμιστικά θέματα;


----------



## Earion (Mar 8, 2014)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι η «Έκπτωση των Πρωτοπλάστων» θα χάραζε ένα χαμόγελο επιβεβαίωσης της βαθύτερης ειρωνίας στα χείλη ενός Τσαρούχη ή ενός Γιώργου Ιωάννου, που γνώριζαν και από αμαρτία και από Χαφτεία και από Ομόνοια. 

Αν δεν αρέσει για αισθητικούς λόγους, ε, ας μας παρηγορήσει η σκέψη ότι πρόκειται για τέχνη του δρόμου, δηλαδή εφήμερη. Αύριο μεθαύριο, όταν θα γίνουμε μια πόλη χαρούμενη, με πράσινο, με άνετη πρόσβαση στους πεζούς, την αλλάζουμε με κάτι εύθυμο. Κάτι που να θυμίζει Αρκαδία.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2014)

Μα μην ανησυχείτε τόσο. Πολύ σύντομα, τουλάχιστον ως ένα ύψος, θα γεμίσει πάλι με τα υπέροχα δείγματα νεοελληνικής αστικής αισθητικής. Υπομονή.


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2014)

...
Τρέχοντας ευχάριστα στο Ιστορικό Κέντρο της Αθήνας:

Athens urban trail run


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

Στις κακές του ήταν ο Νίκος Βατόπουλος κάνοντας τον δικό του περίπατο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, εν μέσω τουριστικής περιόδου.

*Ας βρεθεί «ένας» που να δει την πόλη*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/772794/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/as-vre8ei-enas-poy-na-dei-thn-polh

Αυτός ο «ένας», μέσα στα εισαγωγικά, καταφέρνει στην αρχή να διορθώσει πράγματα μόνος του:
...να βρεθεί «ένας» που να καθαρίσει τα γκράφιτι που μέρες τώρα στολίζουν τη στέψη του σταθμού στο Μοναστηράκι. 

Στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του κειμένου, αυτός ο «ένας» αναλαμβάνει το ρόλο σχολιαστή που καλείται «να πει»:
...Να βρεθεί «ένας» που να πει ότι τα κλειστά κτίρια δεν είναι αυτονόητο ότι γίνονται σκουπιδότοποι. Να βρεθεί «ένας» που να πει ότι δεν γίνεται να έχουν μπάζα ο Λυκαβηττός και η Ακρόπολη. ...

Ωστόσο, _πριν από_ την τουριστική περίοδο θα έπρεπε να είχαν μαζευτεί αρμόδιοι και άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι και μη κυβερνητικοί φορείς: η υπουργός Τουρισμού, οι δήμαρχοι της πρωτεύουσας και η δημοτική αντιπολίτευση, οι φορείς του τουρισμού στην πρωτεύουσα, οργανώσεις σαν τους Atenistas. Να αποφασίσουν τι πρέπει και τι μπορούν να κάνουν για την Αθήνα. Και τι να ζητήσουν από τους κατοίκους της. Για να προστατεύσουν τους χώρους που μας ταΐζουν και μας ευφραίνουν. Έχετε υπόψη σας, εκτός από την εκλογική κινητοποίηση, να υπήρξαν τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες;


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2014)

*Athens is (or could be) the most beautiful city in the world*

Όταν βλέπεις παρουσίαση όπως στο βιντεάκι με το οποίο συνοδεύει η NYT τα λίγα που χωράει να πει για την Αθήνα, θα σκεφτείς ότι ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι το κέντρο της Αθήνας το πιο όμορφο μέρος του κόσμου, εύκολα θα μπορούσε να γίνει.

*36 hours in Athens*
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/19/travel/things-to-do-in-36-hours-in-athens.html


Το μετέφερα εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ould-be)-the-most-beautiful-city-in-the-world


----------



## Earion (Nov 7, 2014)

*Δεκαεπτά ερωτήματα-φωτιά για την πεζοδρόμηση της Πανεπιστημίου που έγιναν viral*.

*H κατάσταση θα γίνει χειρότερη στην Αθήνα; *

Ποιος θα πάρει την ευθύνη για το πιθανό χάος που θα δημιουργηθεί με την παρέμβαση στην Πανεπιστημίου; Η κυβέρνηση, το Ίδρυμα Ωνάση ή κάποιος άλλος; Αυτό αναρωτιούνται δύο επιστήμονες που συνέταξαν ένα κείμενο 17 απλών αλλά άκρως ανησυχητικών ερωτήσεων για την προωθούμενη πεζοδρόμηση της Πανεπιστημίου. Κάνουν μάλιστα αναφορά σε προπαγανδιζόμενη πεζοδρόμηση, που θα πληρωθεί όμως με τα λεφτά του Έλληνα φορολογούμενου.

Το κείμενο των 17 ερωτήσεων -πώς θα κυκλοφορούν τα ταξί, τι θα συμβεί στις γύρω περιοχές, ποιος έκανε την κυκλοφοριακή μελέτη- υπογράφεται από την αρχιτέκτονα χωροτάκτη Ράνια Κλουτσινιώτη και τον Σπύρο Καβουνίδη, δρ. πολιτικό μηχανικό, και δημοσιεύεται στο _Βήμα_. Έγινε όμως σχεδόν viral, αφού αναπαράγεται με ερωτήματα και διαπιστώσεις στα social media. H πεζοδρόμηση της Πανεπιστημίου εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο του διαγωνισμού Rethink Athens και οι μελέτες χρηματοδοτήθηκαν από το Ίδρυμα Ωνάση. Ακολουθεί το κείμενο που δημοσιεύτηκε στο _Βήμα_:

Το ότι «κάτι» πρέπει να γίνει για το κέντρο της Αθήνας είναι κοινός τόπος. Η απάντηση στο ποιο είναι το «κάτι» μπορεί να επιδέχεται ποικίλες απαντήσεις βασισμένες τόσο σε τεχνικές όσο και σε πολιτικές απόψεις. Η απάντηση «οτιδήποτε» είναι μη απάντηση, ιδίως αν αυτό το «οτιδήποτε» γίνεται συγκεκριμένο, προπαγανδίζεται και τελικά πληρώνεται από τον έλληνα φορολογούμενο. Η προπαγανδιζόμενη και προωθούμενη «πεζοδρόμηση» της Πανεπιστημίου δεν είναι «κάτι» (πρώτα-πρώτα να διευκρινιστεί ότι δεν είναι πεζοδρόμηση αλλά απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας των ΙΧ στην Πανεπιστημίου και Πατησίων έως Πλ. Αιγύπτου). Ανατρέπει —κατά την άποψή μας— επί τα χείρω την ήδη κακή κατάσταση. Τα ερωτήματα είναι δεκάδες. Παραθέτουμε παρακάτω δεκαέξι συν ένα από αυτά.

1. Ποιος —και με ποια εμπειρία— έχει εκπονήσει την κυκλοφοριακή μελέτη, ποιος υπογράφει και ποιος την ενέκρινε; Εκπονήθηκε η κυκλοφοριακή μελέτη μετά την απόφαση να προχωρήσει το «έργο» και άρα δεν επηρέασε την απόφαση;

2. Αληθεύει ότι η κυκλοφοριακή μελέτη προβλέπει (παραδοχή μελέτης) μείωση της ζήτησης για μετακινήσεις κατά 15% το 2016 εν σχέσει προς το 2011, ενώ οι μετά το 2011 μετρήσεις δείχνουν, αντίθετα, αύξηση της ζήτησης μετακίνησης; Αν είναι έτσι, ανατρέπονται ή όχι οι (οριακές) παραδοχές της μελέτης, δηλαδή η ίδια η βάση της μελέτης;

3. Αληθεύει ότι μέσα στις παραδοχές της μελέτης είναι η πρόβλεψη μείωσης των θέσεων εργασίας στο κέντρο της Αθήνας κατά 30% εν σχέσει προς το 2011 (σελ. 16 κυκλοφοριακής μελέτης) και είναι το υπουργείο Εργασίας και ο Δήμος Αθήνας εν γνώσει αυτής της τρομακτικής παραδοχής και συναινούν;

4. Αληθεύει ότι —κατά την κυκλοφοριακή μελέτη— προβλέπονται διελεύσεις περισσότερων των 250 λεωφορείων και τρόλεϊ ανά ώρα επί της λεωφορειολωρίδας της Σταδίου (συν τουριστικά λεωφορεία κ.τ.λ.) και πώς θα εξελίσσεται η κίνηση αν ένα λεωφορείο σταθμεύσει για πάνω από 14 δευτερόλεπτα;

5. Πώς θα στρίβουν τα λεωφορεία και τρόλεϊ από Σταδίου—Όθωνος—Αμαλίας—Βασ. Σοφίας, δηλαδή πώς θα διασχίζουν όλες τις λωρίδες;

6. Αφού προβλέπονται τέσσερις λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας (μεταξύ των οποίων δύο για τραμ) επί της Πανεπιστημίου, πώς επιτυγχάνεται η στροφή από Πανεπιστημίου σε Πατησίων με διατήρηση των λωρίδων, εκ των οποίων δύο για τραμ;

7. Ποιοι κάθετοι δρόμοι πεζοδρομούνται μεταξύ Σταδίου και Ακαδημίας;

8. Αληθεύει ότι η κυκλοφοριακή μελέτη —με τις δικές της ατεκμηρίωτες παραδοχές— δέχεται ότι χρειάζονται επιπλέον μελέτες σε διάφορα σημεία που εμφανίζουν —κατά τη μελέτη— φαινόμενα κορεσμού; Αν ναι, έχουν γίνει αυτές οι μελέτες ή θα γίνουν αφού αρχίσει το έργο, δηλαδή, πρακτικώς, θα αγνοηθούν;

9. Αληθεύει ότι προτείνεται περιμετρικές του κέντρου λεωφόροι όπως Αλεξάνδρας, Β. Κωνσταντίνου, Χαμοστέρνας κ.ά. να μετατραπούν σε «κλειστές» λεωφόρους, δηλαδή (μεταξύ άλλων) χωρίς φανάρια για πεζούς ή για αυτοκίνητα κινούμενα στις κάθετες;

10. Έχει μελετηθεί η αναδιάρθρωση του συστήματος μέσων μαζικής μεταφοράς (διαδρομές, στάσεις, μετεπιβιβάσεις, ταχύτητες) και, αν ναι, υπάρχει εγκεκριμένη τέτοια μελέτη;

11. Τι προβλέπεται για την κυκλοφορία των ταξί; Κυκλοφορούν ή όχι στην Πανεπιστημίου και στην Πατησίων (έως Πλατεία Αιγύπτου) και, αν ναι, σε ποιες λωρίδες; Αν όχι, έχει ληφθεί υπόψη ο φόρτος από τη διέλευσή τους από άλλους δρόμους;

12. Αληθεύει ότι με την παρέμβαση που προωθείται μειώνονται ο αποκλειστικός χώρος για πεζούς και ο χώρος πρασίνου;

13. Έχει μελετηθεί η επίπτωση της «πεζοδρόμησης» της Πανεπιστημίου στην κίνηση σε Κολωνάκι, Λυκαβηττό, Νεάπολη, Εξάρχεια, Σεπόλια, Εμπορικό Κέντρο, στην πρόσβαση από τις ανατολικές συνοικίες κ.τ.λ.; Αληθεύει ότι η αντιμετώπιση αυτών των προβλημάτων παραπέμπεται σε μελλοντικές μελέτες;

14. Έχουν μελετηθεί οι οικονομικές και κοινωνικές συνέπειες στο κέντρο της Αθήνας από το «έργο»; Μήπως η προβλεπόμενη κατά τη μελέτη μείωση κατά 30% των θέσεων εργασίας στο κέντρο της Αθήνας αποτελεί «επίτευγμα» του έργου και θεωρείται αυτό επιθυμητό;

15. Έχει γίνει κυκλοφοριακή πρόβλεψη για τη διετία κατασκευής του έργου και έχουν μελετηθεί οι επιπτώσεις στον τουρισμό (τουριστική υποδομή, μετακινήσεις κ.τ.λ.) κατά τη διετία 2015-2016 (με υπόθεση ότι θα τελειώσει το 2016);

16. Αληθεύει ότι δεν έχει γίνει η κατά νόμο επιβαλλόμενη Στρατηγική Μελέτη Περιβαλλοντικών Επιπτώσεων για το έργο, παρ' όλο που επηρεάζει ευρύτατη περιοχή - όλη την πόλη - και είναι ίσως το κλασικότερο παράδειγμα περίπτωσης που αυτή η μελέτη είναι απαραίτητη για να προχωρήσει το όποιο έργο; Ποιος παίρνει την ευθύνη του να μη γίνει;
Και τέλος,

17. Ποιος (κυβέρνηση, Περιφέρεια Αττικής, Δήμος Αθηναίων, Αττικό Μετρό, Ιδρυμα Ωνάση) παίρνει την ευθύνη για το πιθανό χάος που θα επικρατήσει τόσο κατά την κατασκευή όσο και μετέπειτα (όπως και θα δρέψει τις «δάφνες» αν στεφθεί με επιτυχία); Και ποιος θα πληρώσει (οικονομικά, πολιτικά, επιστημονικά) αν η αδήριτη πραγματικότητα αναγκάσει σε επαναφορά στην προτέρα κατάσταση;

*Η κυρία Ράνια Κλουτσινιώτη είναι αρχιτέκτων πολεοδόμος-χωροτάκτης και ο κ. Σπύρος Καβουνίδης είναι δρ. πολιτικός μηχανικός.

Πηγή


----------



## Earion (Nov 23, 2014)

*Στο κενό το Rethink Athens*

 Δεν εγκρίθηκε η χρηματοδότησή του απο την Ε.Ε. 
Το ίδιο ισχύει για την ανάπλαση του Φαληρικού Δέλτα

Ανακοίνωση του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση
.​ Δύο μεγάλα έργα, που πρόκειται να αλλάξουν το πρόσωπο της Αθήνας, το Rethink Athens και η Ανάπλαση του Φαληρικού Δέλτα, δεν εντάχθηκαν τελικά στα συγχρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, αν και εθεωρείτο περίπου βέβαιο. Η ανάπλαση της Πανεπιστημίου, με παράλληλη επέκταση του τραμ στην πλατεία Αιγύπτου, όπως και τα έργα στο Παραλιακό Μέτωπο του Φαλήρου απεντάσσονται από τη νέα προγραμματική περίοδο 2014-2020, έπειτα από απαίτηση των Βρυξελλών. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή έστειλε τελεσίγραφο στην κυβέρνηση, απαιτώντας την απένταξη των συγκεκριμένων έργων από το «νέο ΕΣΠΑ» καθώς πηγές στις Βρυξέλλες αναφέρουν ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να χρηματοδοτηθούν «διακοσμητικά έργα», σε περίοδο έλλειψης πόρων και ενώ εκκρεμεί η ολοκλήρωση των διευρωπαϊκών δικτύων της χώρας, αλλά και άλλων έργων προτεραιότητας. Η απόφαση προκαλεί πλήθος ερωτηματικών και καταδεικνύει μια σαφή δυσμένεια της Ε.Ε. προς τη χώρα μας, ειδικά στη παρούσα φάση. Κυρίως όμως δυσχεραίνει την ολοκλήρωση των έργων -τουλάχιστον του Rethink Athens. To Ίδρυμα Ωνάση (το οποίο χρηματοδότησε τις μελέτες του έργου, σε συμφωνία με την Πολιτεία) εξέδωσε πριν λίγο την εξής ανακοίνωση): ...

Περισσότερα στο Lifo



 Εκτροπή Αχελώου, στοπ. Ανασκολόπηση αθηναϊκού κέντρου, νιξ. Ευχαριστούμε Κομισιόν!


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2014)

Το άρθρο δεν παραλείπει να μας ενημερώσει ότι η απόρριψη δείχνει δυσμένεια προς την Αθήνα. ΕΛΕΟΣ πια, όλα προσωπικά τα παίρνουμε! Δεν τους άρεσε ή δεν τους έπεισε και δεν το πληρώνουν. Αμάν πια!


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

SBE said:


> Το άρθρο δεν παραλείπει να μας ενημερώσει ότι η απόρριψη δείχνει δυσμένεια προς την Αθήνα. ΕΛΕΟΣ πια, όλα προσωπικά τα παίρνουμε! Δεν τους άρεσε ή δεν τους έπεισε και δεν το πληρώνουν. Αμάν πια!



Ε.Ε.: «Όλα τα 'χει η Ψωροκώσταινα, ο φερετζές της λείπει.»

Εμείς ψωμί δεν είχαμε, λουκούμια εγυρέψαμε. 

Κι αν το θεωρεί κανείς μίζερο, καλύτερα μίζερο παρά κάργα μιζαδόρικο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2015)

Earion said:


> *σερμπετόσπιτο *: ένα σπίτι γεμάτο σερμπέτια. Και ονομασία μαγαζιού στου Ψυρρή (βλ. Λάιφο).



Χτες βάδιζα προσεκτικά στα δρομάκια του Ψυρρή και πέρασα μπροστά από το Σερμπετόσπιτο, που δεν το γνώριζα. Ήξερα το άλλο σερμπετομάγαζο, πιο κάτω.

Έπαθα ζημιά χτες που περπάτησα στα γνωστά δρομάκια, όπου είχα να πάω ίσως και πέντε χρόνια, ίσως παραπάνω. Είδα μια περιοχή μεταλλαγμένη. Τα περισσότερα μαγαζιά έχουν κλείσει, ίσως πήγαν στο Γκάζι. Ο κόσμος ήταν ελάχιστος σε σύγκριση με το ένδοξο παρελθόν — περίεργο που δεν ακολούθησαν κι αυτοί την τάση φυγής. Τα μαγαζιά που είχαν μείνει ήταν θλιβερή ανάμνηση του παλιότερου κεφάτου εαυτού τους — και όλα σχεδόν στο ίδιο μοτίβο: με δυνατή ελληνική μουσική. Όμως το εντελώς αποκαρδιωτικό ήταν το διάσπαρτο γκράφιτι: άγριο, κακότεχνο, κακόψυχο, σπαρμένο σε κάθε τοίχο αδιακρίτως, χωρίς σεβασμό για όμορφα κτίρια. Μια μαύρη παρουσία που έχει κερδίσει τον πόλεμο ολοκληρωτικά — κανένας δεν τολμάει να κάνει κάτι, να κρύψει την ασχήμια. Οι λούμπεν εκδικούνται την κοινωνία που τους έδωσε όλο κι όλο έναν μαρκαδόρο στο χέρι κι ένα χαζό σύνθημα στο μυαλό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2015)

*Κατεπείγουσα εισαγγελική έρευνα για το γκράφιτι στο Πολυτεχνείο*
http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/katepeigoysa-eisaggeliki-ereyna-gia-gkrafiti-sto-polytexneio

*Εισαγγελική έρευνα και αντίδραση Ξυδάκη για το γκράφιτι στο Πολυτεχνείο*
http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.aspx?page=arthro&id=398890&catID=3

Η δήλωση του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Πολιτισμού Νίκου Ξυδάκη:

«Το γκράφιτι στο Πολυτεχνείο απεικόνισε την κρίση στη χώρα, στην πόλη, στην οδό Στουρνάρη. Η σκοτεινιά του αναδύεται από το ζοφερό μικροκλίμα της περιοχής. Ταυτοχρόνως, το γκράφιτι κατέλαβε επιθετικά το ΕΜΠ και βανδάλισε το αρχιτεκτονικό μνημείο. Αλλοίωσε όχι μόνο τη μορφολογία του, αλλά και την ιστορική του φυσιογνωμία. Επιπλέον έφθειρε τα μάρμαρα, ελπίζουμε όχι ανεπανόρθωτα.

Το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού, στενά συνδεδεμένο με την ευρύτερη περιοχή, μέσω του Εθνικού Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου και του κεντρικού του κτιρίου, ανησυχεί για την κλιμακούμενη αποσάθρωση του αστικού ιστού και θα αναλάβει πρωτοβουλίες για αναβάθμιση μαζί με όλους τους θεσμικούς φορείς και τις κοινωνικές συλλογικότητες. Και ασφαλώς θα διαθέσει στο ΕΜΠ την τεχνογνωσία των συντηρητών του για την αποκατάσταση των μαρμάρινων στοιχείων».

Έγραφε χτες σχετικά ο Μιχάλης Τσιντσίνης στα Νέα:

*Μελάνωμα

*Είναι, βεβαίως, βανδαλισμός. Εφθάρησαν, βεβαίως, τα μάρμαρα. Όμως το γκραφίτι που κάλυψε το κτίριο του Πολυτεχνείου δεν είναι σκέτη μουντζούρα. Σύμφωνα με τον Νίκο Ξυδάκη, «απεικονίζει την κρίση στη χώρα». «Η σκοτεινιά του αναδύεται από το ζοφερό μικροκλίμα της περιοχής».

Ο νέος υπουργός Πολιτισμού είχε γίνει δεκτός από φίλους και εχθρούς του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ως ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος στην κατάλληλη θέση. Η συνάφειά του με το αντικείμενο του χαρτοφυλακίου του είναι πολύ παλαιότερη από την ενασχόλησή του με την ενεργό πολιτική. Ο μικρόκοσμος του πολιτισμού έβλεπε έναν δικό του άνθρωπο που δεν είχε προλάβει να αναπτύξει παλαιοκομματικά ένστικτα. Ο Ξυδάκης, έλεγαν, έχει τη «βιβλιογραφία» για να είναι κάτι περισσότερο από διαχειριστής των κρατικών ιδρυμάτων και των οικείων επιδοτήσεων.

Ίσως γι' αυτό δεν μπόρεσε παρά να μετριάσει την καταγγελία του γκραφίτι με μια συμπαθητική ανάγνωσή του. Ένιωσε την ανάγκη να μιλήσει ως παλαίμαχος κριτικός, ως ειδήμων. Εκεί που οι αδαείς και οι αντιδραστικοί βλέπουν μόνο ένα βέβηλο μελάνωμα, εκείνος μπόρεσε να ανακαλύψει ένα κάποιο νόημα.

Θα ήταν μια συζήτηση περί αισθητικής - δηλαδή εξ ορισμού ατελέσφορη - αν ο υπουργός δεν τη φόρτιζε πολιτικά με την κλασική θεωρία: για όλα μας τα κακά, όπως και για το γκραφίτι, φταίει η κρίση. Ο μνημονιακός ζόφος είναι που ξέβαψε πάνω στο Πολυτεχνείο. Πριν από τα Μνημόνια, το Πολυτεχνείο ήταν ένα άσπιλο σύμβολο. Το έκαιγαν βέβαια και το ξαναέκαιγαν, αλλά μάλλον όχι από αγανάκτηση. Μάλλον για να το εξαγνίσουν.

Αυτό το κυρίαρχο πια αφήγημα, που αναγνωρίζει την κρίση ως μήτρα των πάντων, βοήθησε στο παρελθόν να αθωωθούν ως συγγνωστές, αν όχι ως θεμιτές, εκδηλώσεις πολύ πιο βίαιες από τον βανδαλισμό ενός κτιρίου.

Εντάξει, ο Ξυδάκης δεν έμεινε στη θεωρία. Δεσμεύτηκε ότι το ΥΠΠΟ θα βοηθήσει με τους συντηρητές του ώστε να αποκατασταθούν τα μάρμαρα. Όμως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα μάρμαρα. Πολύ πριν τρωθεί ο υλικός φορέας του κτιρίου, το Πολυτεχνείο είχε πάψει να υπάρχει ως μνημείο. Είχε πάψει —μαζί με όλα τα αστικά μνημεία και πρωτίστως τα πανεπιστημιακά— να ενσωματώνει εκείνες τις συλλογικές αξίες που θα το καθιστούσαν σύμβολο. Γι' αυτό και δεν έστερξε κανείς να το προστατεύσει από μια επίθεση που εκτελέστηκε με μεγάλη ευκολία και έγινε δεκτή μάλλον ως συνηθισμένη.

Πολύ πριν ο υπουργός προβάλει πάνω του συμπτώματα της κρίσης, το κτίριο είχε πάψει να είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ένα κτίριο. Το μνημείο ήταν νεκρό πριν το βρουν τα Μνημόνια. Γι' αυτό και δεν θα το αναστήσει η κομματική κοινοτοπία, έστω και μεταφρασμένη σε ένα λόγιο ιδίωμα.​

Σε σχέση και με το προηγούμενο μήνυμα:

Ρωτούσα χτες κάποιον που νοικιάζει κτίριο του κέντρου παραμορφωμένο εξωτερικά από το βανδαλισμό των γκραφίτι αν σκοπεύει να κάνει κάτι. Δεν υπάρχει στη σκέψη κανενός το βάψιμο, μου είπε. Θα ήταν μάταιο. Προς το παρόν, σκεφτόμαστε να βάψουμε ολόκληρο τον τοίχο με κάποιο καλλιτεχνικό γκράφιτι, με την ελπίδα ότι αυτό δεν θα το πειράζουν.

Ίσως εκεί είναι η λύση. Να γίνει όλο το κέντρο ένας γραφικός καρνάβαλος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

Και σχετικό σημερινό ιστολόγημα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου: https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/03/11/empgraffiti/


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2015)

Το γράφιτο, του γράφιτου, τα γράφιτα, των γράφιτων. Αντί να μαλώνουμε για το ποιο είναι καλύτερο, το γκράφιτι ή το γκραφίτι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2015)

Και όχι _το γραφητό_;


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΡΗΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
*Από το Πολυτεχνείο στην Καπνικαρέα*

http://www.kathimerini.gr/807695/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/apo-to-polytexneio-sthn-kapnikarea

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231393825


----------



## Costas (Mar 21, 2015)

Ενταση στο δημ. συμβούλιο της Αθήνας για τα γκράφιτι
(Καθημερινή) [δεν βρήκα κάτι για τη συνεδρίαση αυτή στην ΕφΣυν]
«Είστε κυβέρνηση, φερθείτε ως κυβέρνηση». Εκκληση στη... λογική σε ιδιαίτερα οξύ τόνο απηύθυνε χθες ο δήμαρχος Αθηναίων Γιώργος Καμίνης στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο όταν εκτός ημερησίας διάταξης τέθηκε το θέμα του καθαρισμού των γκράφιτι και της μονιμοποίησης υπαλλήλων του δήμου. Στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο εμφανίστηκαν εκπρόσωποι των καθαριστριών που εργάζονται στον δήμο –η σύμβαση των οποίων λήγει στο τέλος Ιουνίου– ζητώντας τη μονιμοποίησή τους. Τότε, δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι από την «Ανοιχτή Πόλη» (ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), όπως και ο Νίκος Σοφιανός της «Λαϊκής Συσπείρωσης» (ΚΚΕ), εμφανίστηκαν θετικοί.

Στη συνέχεια, δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι της παράταξης «Ανοιχτή Πόλη», μιλώντας στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο, εμφανίστηκαν κριτικοί απέναντι στην προσπάθεια της δημοτικής αρχής να καθαρίσει τα δημόσια κτίρια από τα γκράφιτι. Ειδικά για την προσπάθεια που γίνεται για τον καθαρισμό του Πολυτεχνείου, τόνισαν ότι «όσο και να καθαρίσετε, τα κτίρια από κάτω είναι εγκαταλελειμμένα», προσθέτοντας ότι με την εμμονή της δημοτικής αρχής στους καθαρισμούς και την ευταξία «βάζουμε έναν κόσμο απέναντί μας». Στελέχη του δήμου ανέφεραν ότι «το ποτήρι ξεχείλισε» όταν δημοτικός σύμβουλος όσον αφορά τα επεισόδια στη Νομική Σχολή και στο κέντρο κατηγόρησε τον δήμαρχο για ροπή στην αστυνομοκρατία και τόνισε «ένα αυτοκίνητο κάηκε, θα το αποζημιώσει η ασφαλιστική εταιρεία».

Ο δήμαρχος Αθηναίων λαμβάνοντας τον λόγο μίλησε με σκληρά λόγια προς τους αιρετούς του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. «Ορισμένοι, κυρίως από την παράταξη της “Ανοιχτής Πόλης”, δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει την αλλαγή που έχει επέλθει μετά τις 25 Ιανουαρίου. Εχουμε μία νέα κυβέρνηση που είναι υποχρεωμένη να φυλάξει τα σύνορα, να προστατεύσει τα δημόσια κτίρια, να φροντίζει να υπάρχουν ανθρώπινες συνθήκες κράτησης των παράτυπων μεταναστών, να προστατεύει τους πολίτες και να διασφαλίζει την ευνομία στην πόλη. Η περίοδος του 4% και της γενικής και επί παντός επιστητού διαμαρτυρίας έχει περάσει». Ο δήμαρχος τόνισε ότι τέτοιες φράσεις (σ.σ.: για το αυτοκίνητο) δείχνουν περιφρόνηση απέναντι στον απλό πολίτη.

«Την ώρα που η κυβέρνηση “ξύνει τον πάτο του βαρελιού”, κάποιοι χαϊδεύουν αυτιά και μας καλούν να προσλάβουμε υπαλλήλους. Η χώρα είναι στο χείλος του γκρεμού και πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσετε ότι πρέπει να κυβερνήσετε», ανέφερε και κατέληξε: «Μας περιμένουν δύσκολα και οφείλουμε να λειτουργήσουμε όλοι με ευθύνη, γιατί στα δύσκολα θα πρέπει να συνεργαστούμε με σοβαρότητα».


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2015)

Απορία: το κτίριο του ΕΜΠ είναι ιδιοκτησία του δήμου, που το καθαρίζει ο Δήμος Αθηναίων; Νόμιζα ότι είναι ευθύνη του ίδιου του ΕΜΠ. 

Ως προς το επιχείρημα ότι ο Δήμος δίνει έμφαση στα ζητήματα καθαριότητας και αποκατάστασης: μα θεωρείται γενικώς αποδεκτό ότι η εικόνα εγκατάλειψης και καταστροφής σε μια γειτονιά οδηγεί σε χειρότερη αντικοινωνική συμπεριφορά και επιδείνωση της εγκληματικότητας κλπ. Αυτό δεν είναι καμιά παλαβή θεωρία που την κατέβασε κανένα συνεργείο καθαρισμού για να έχει δουλειές, είναι γνωστό φαινόμενο και έχει παρατηρηθεί σε ένα σωρό μέρη του κόσμου. 

ΥΓ Προτείνω να ανανεωθεί για μια τετραετία η σύμβαση των καθαριστριών με τη προϋπόθεση ότι θα εκπαιδευτούν και θα χρησιμοποιηθούν στον καθαρισμό συνθημάτων από κοινόχρηστους χώρους.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2015)

Όχι, δεν είναι ιδιοκτησία του δήμου. Απλώς ο δήμαρχος προσφέρθηκε να κάνει τη δουλειά που είναι ανίκανοι να κάνουν αυτοί που διοικούν το ΕΜΠ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2015)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Προτείνω να ανανεωθεί για μια τετραετία η σύμβαση των καθαριστριών με τη προϋπόθεση ότι θα εκπαιδευτούν και θα χρησιμοποιηθούν στον καθαρισμό συνθημάτων από κοινόχρηστους χώρους.



Άσε, μετά θα έχουν οι ψυχοπαθείς τη δικαιολογία ότι λερώνουν για να έχουν δουλειά οι καθαρίστριες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2015)

*Η ιστορική πλατεία χωρίς αστική μνήμη* (dimartblog)


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2015)

Μια και το περιεχόμενο του νήματος είναι χαλαρό, σας προσκαλώ να πάτε στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του Δήμου Αθηναίων, στο Χρήσιμοι Σύνδεσμοι και Τηλέφωνα, να κατέβετε στη σελίδα που θα ανοίξει στην ενότητα Τουριστικές Πληροφορίες, και στη γραμμή Εταιρεία Τουριστικής & Οικονομικής Ανάπτυξης Αθηνών: τηλ. 210 3253123, www.athenstourism.gr, να πατήσετε το λινκ αυτό, για να διασκεδάσετε, ή να εξοργιστείτε που ένας εξωτερικός σύνδεσμος με τόσο προνομιακή προβολή μέσα από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του ΔΑ περιέχει τόσο φρικωδώς χαμηλό αλλά και άσχετο έως και γελοίο περιεχόμενο (τριχόπτωση κττ.)

ΥΓ. Προτείνω να βρούμε κι εμείς σαν Λεξιλογία έναν γνωστό εκεί στο Δήμο, να βάλει εκεί το λινκ μας, βρ' αδερφέ...


----------



## Earion (Apr 9, 2015)

Γιααάαακ ! Μπλιάααχ


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2015)

Λες η όλη ιδέα να είναι να μοσχοπουλήσουν το domain name? Με το αζημίωτο, φυσικά;


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2015)

Costas said:


> ... Τουριστικές Πληροφορίες, και στη γραμμή Εταιρεία Τουριστικής & Οικονομικής Ανάπτυξης Αθηνών: τηλ. 210 3253123, www.athenstourism.gr, να πατήσετε το λινκ αυτό, για να διασκεδάσετε, ή να εξοργιστείτε που ένας εξωτερικός σύνδεσμος με τόσο προνομιακή προβολή μέσα από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του ΔΑ περιέχει τόσο φρικωδώς χαμηλό αλλά και άσχετο έως και γελοίο περιεχόμενο (τριχόπτωση κττ.)
> ...



Ούτε ένα μπλογκ (γιατί μπλογκ είναι, ετοιματζίδικο της WordPress) δε φιλοτιμήθηκαν να φτιάξουν σωστά. Άθλιο!
Όταν μάθουμε και τον προϋπολογισμό του, ίσως να προσθέσουμε κι άλλα κοσμητικά.

Σχετικά με εμάς:

Που; και πως; στην Αθήνα; Θα το μάθεις μόνο στο Athens Tourism! Στο Athens Tourism θα βρείτε τα καλύτερα σημεία της Αθηνάς , σας λέμε που και πώς να πατέ για να περνάτε αξέχαστα , αμαρτια να μην πας ! Επίσης θα βρείτε όλες τις πληροφορίες για το πώς θα φτάσετε στο σημείο και πώς να μετακινήστε εύκολα και γρήγορα μέσα στην Αθήνα με τα μέσα και όχι μόνο .

Ε, είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι πως το καλύτερο σημείο της Αθηνάς είναι το πατέ της (pâté d'Athéné). 

Όπως κορυφαία επιχείρηση απ' όλες (την εξής μία) είναι εκείνη, με εκτεταμένες πληροφορίες. Και «προορισμοι στην Αθηνα» (έτσι, άτονοι) είναι οι γυναικολόγοι και η εργασία (ναι, ανοίξαμε και περιμένουμε αιτήσεις, για την Εταιρεία Τουριστικής και Οικονομικής Υπανάπτυξης Αθηνών, βέβαια), ενώ το μοναδικό κείμενο τουριστικού ενδιαφέροντος —κατ' όνομα, έστω— είναι αυτό:

Με Προορισμό τον Αρχαιοελληνικό Πολιτισμό

Η Αθήνα είναι η πρωτεύουσα της Ελλάδας άρα και η πρωτεύουσα του αρχαιοελληνικού πολιτισμού ,με τον Παρθενώνα να δεσπόζει στον λόφο της ακρόπολης, με ύψος του λόφου 156 μετρά.

Κατασκευαστές του Παρθενώνα ήταν οι αρχιτέκτονες Ικτίνος και Καλλικράτης και ίσως ο γλυπτής Φειδία,  ξεκίνησαν την κατασκευή το 447 π.Χ. και την ολοκλήρωσαν το 432 π.Χ. Οι διαστάσεις του 69,5×30,9 μετρά και έχει ύψος 13,72 μετρά ενώ ο τύπος αρχιτεκτονικής του είναι κλασικός , δωρικού ρυθμού.Το κτίσμα είναι εξολοκλήρου κατασκευασμένο από μάρμαρο και είναι αφιερωμένο στην θεά Αθηνά από την αρχαιοελληνική μυθολογία .

Άλλα μνημεία

Στην Αθήνα θα βρείτε πολλά αρχαιοελληνικά μνήμα εκτός από τον Παρθενώνα πολλά από αυτά βρίσκονται στο μουσείο της έτσι *λιπών *εκτός από το ανυπέρβλητο κτίσμα του Παρθενώνα σας προτείνουμε ανεπιφύλακτα να επισκεφτείτε και το μουσείο της .Επίσης αξιόλογο θα ήταν να επισκεφτείτε το Ερέχθειο το οποίο κοσμούν οι καρυάτιδες.

Κι εκεί σιχάθηκα κι έπαψα να μετρά. Εφτά νομά σ' ένα δωμά, γραμμή δε γράψανε σωστά. Χάιμου, αγράμματοι.



Costas said:


> Λες η όλη ιδέα να είναι να μοσχοπουλήσουν το domain name? Με το αζημίωτο, φυσικά;



Ακόμη και σ' αυτή την απίθανη περίπτωση, καλύτερα ν' άφηναν το lorem ipsum ή να έβαζαν κανένα «μπλα μπλα μπλα». Πιο ευπαρουσίαστο θα ήταν και με πιο ουσιαστικό περιεχόμενο. Ίσως και πιο φτηνό, αλλά σίγουρα όχι τόσο φτηνιάρικο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2015)

Είναι προφανές ότι κάπου κάτι έχει πάει στραβά επειδή η επίσημη σελίδα της Εταιρείας Ανάπτυξης και Τουριστικής Προβολής του Δήμου Αθηναίων είναι *εδώ*.


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι προφανές ότι κάπου κάτι έχει πάει στραβά επειδή η επίσημη σελίδα της Εταιρείας Ανάπτυξης και Τουριστικής Προβολής του Δήμου Αθηναίων είναι *εδώ*.



Ναι, κάτι έχει πάει στραβά, γιατί άλλη εταιρεία είναι αυτή που λινκάρεις, άλλη η ανωτέρω κατωτάτου «Εταιρεία Τουριστικής & Οικονομικής Ανάπτυξης Αθηνών», στο όνομα τουλάχιστον. Δεν θέλω ούτε καν να υποψιαστώ ότι πρόκειται για κάποιο παραμάγαζο που ανέβηκε στο ιντερνέτι για τα μάτια του κόσμου, επειδή ήταν υποχρέωση στο πλαίσιο χρηματοδότησης από κάποιο πρόγραμμα. Δεν θέλω, αλλά κάτι τέτοια τα ξέρω καλά από κοντά (όχι στον ΔΑ, όμως αλλού έχω δει πολλά).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2015)

Costas said:


> ...να εξοργιστείτε που ένας εξωτερικός σύνδεσμος με τόσο προνομιακή προβολή μέσα από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του ΔΑ περιέχει τόσο φρικωδώς χαμηλό αλλά και άσχετο έως και γελοίο περιεχόμενο (τριχόπτωση κττ.)


Πάρτε άλλο ένα παράδειγμα επιπέδου δημοσίευσης. 

Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος (sic, χωρίς άρθρο) συνδέει ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα με πτήσεις που πραγματοποιούνται καθημερινά απο και προς τα Ελληνικά νησιά, την ηπειρωτική χώρα όπως και την κύπρο μέ ολόκληρο τον κόσμο, μέσω καθημερινών και συχνών ανταποκρίσεων. Μπορείτε στην πραγματικότητα να μεταβείτε απο οποιοδήποτε μέρος της Ελλάδας που διαθέτει πολιτικό αεροδρόμιο και πίσω σε αυτό σε οποιοδήποτε προορισμό, σε οποιαδήποτε Ευρωπαική ή μή χώρα με μια στάση στο αεροδρόμιο της Αθήνας.


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2015)

Άσε που το περιεχόμενο (οΘντκ) είναι μόνο στα ελληνικά! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2015)

daeman said:


> Δεν θέλω ούτε καν να υποψιαστώ ότι πρόκειται για κάποιο παραμάγαζο που ανέβηκε στο ιντερνέτι για τα μάτια του κόσμου, επειδή ήταν υποχρέωση στο πλαίσιο χρηματοδότησης από κάποιο πρόγραμμα. Δεν θέλω, αλλά κάτι τέτοια τα ξέρω καλά από κοντά (όχι στον ΔΑ, όμως αλλού έχω δει πολλά).


Εγώ λέω ότι μάλλον χρηματοδοτήθηκαν με κανένα μυριάκι για να φτιάξουν αυτή την ιστοσελίδα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2015)

Δέκα λόγοι που η Αθήνα ΔΕΝ είναι (ακόμη) το next big thing


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2015)

Άραγε λειτουργεί ο ιστότοπος http://odysseus.culture.gr/ του Υπ. Πολιτισμού και αν ναι, πώς και πότε; Από χθες προσπαθώ να εντοπίσω πληροφορίες που μου έχουν ζητήσει σχετικά με την πρόσβαση στην Ακρόπολη για μικρά παιδιά (ηλικία, αμαξίδιο ή όχι) και είναι αδύνατο να πάρω αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2015)

Μου φαίνεται θα πρέπει να πας απ' την κας του Γκουγκλ: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...h/3/gh355.jsp?obj_id=2384+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2015)

Καροτσάκια δεν μπαίνουν, εκτός κι αν είναι άρρωστα τύπου αυτιστικά κλπ. Περιορισμός ηλικίας δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ σας. Να προσθέσω ότι το παιδικό καροτσάκι φτάνει μέχρι την είσοδο και εκεί μπορεί να δοθεί για φύλαξη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

Υπάρχουν βάνδαλοι και βάνδαλοι.

http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231401257
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-32348160


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2015)

Ξενάγηση στην Αθήνα του 18ου αιώνα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2015)

*Ποιά [sic] Αθήνα βλέπουν οι τουρίστες;*
Μανίνα Ντάνου, _Καθημερινή_

Μια βόλτα στην Αθήνα με τα διώροφα τουριστικά λεωφορεία.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Τη βρήκε τη λύση ο Σαββόπουλος:
> [...]
> Ο γνωστός τραγουδοποιός πρότεινε να κηρυχθεί η Αθήνα σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης, τον “καθαρισμό” των κτιρίων της Αθήνας από τοξικομανείς και μετανάστες και τη μεταφορά τους σε αραιοκατοικημένα νησιά, με χαμηλό πληθυσμό και μάλιστα υπό την επίβλεψη του ΟΗΕ. Σε παρατήρηση του δημοσιογράφου Α. Τσέκερη ότι τα ξερονήσια δεν είναι η λύση, ο ίδιος απάντησε παραφράζοντας στίχους του, ότι “ήρθε η ώρα να αποφασίσεις αν θα πεθάνεις ή θα ζήσεις”. Τέλος, τόνισε ότι η Αθήνα υποφέρει από την τρομοκρατία και τη βία.
> [...]​
> Δε θα μιλήσω, δε θα μιλήσω :curse:



Ήταν πολύ μπροστά από την εποχή του ο Σαββόπουλος τελικά: Τόσκας: Μελετάμε μεταφορά προσφύγων και μεταναστών σε άδεια νησιά


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 29, 2016)

Έχω να του προτείνω δύο, με ήδη υπάρχουσες υποδομές (λίγο παλιωμένες βέβαια): Μακρόνησο και Γυάρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2016)

Κι ο Αη-Στράτης, κυρία; Και το Τρίκερι; (Εντάξει, _σαν _νησί αυτό...)


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2016)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Έχω να του προτείνω δύο, με ήδη υπάρχουσες υποδομές (λίγο παλιωμένες βέβαια): Μακρόνησο και Γυάρο.



Ριπλέι:



daeman said:


> ...
> Όσο για τα ξερονήσια, αφιερωμένα στον άλλοτε ποιητή τα ίδια του τα έργα.
> 
> 
> ...




Πόση καλοσύνη 
γύρω μου κι εντός
από του παντός 
τη μεγαλοσύνη
Βάρκα με προσμένει 
μ' ανοιχτό πανί
κι οι εφτά ουρανοί 
πάνω μου ανοιγμένοι


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2016)

Από τον Κοινωνικό Άτλαντα της Αθήνας

*Η Αθήνα στον οθωμανικό χάρτη του 1827* 







Στην συλλογή των αυτοκρατορικών διαταγών του Οθωμανικού Αρχείου της Πρωθυπουργίας στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, βρίσκεται ένας έγχρωμος χειρόγραφος χάρτης της Αθήνας. Είναι ταξινομημένος υπό τον τίτλο «Σχέδιο του Κάστρου και της Πόλης της Αθήνας»_ (__Atina_ _kalesiyle_ _varo__ş__unun_ _krokisi__)_ και αποτελεί τον μοναδικό οθωμανικό χάρτη που γνωρίζουμε για την πόλη. Οι διαστάσεις του είναι 141,5 x 112 εκ, αλλά παρέμεινε διπλωμένος για χρόνια με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν ορατά σημάδια υγρασίας και αλλοίωση των χρωμάτων. Όλες οι ενδείξεις και τα ονόματα του χάρτη είναι γραμμένα στην οθωμανική γλώσσα, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των επιγραφών στα δύο ορθογώνια πλαίσια δεξιά και αριστερά στο πάνω μέρος. Ο χαρτογράφος παραμένει ανώνυμος.

...

Η Αθήνα παραδόθηκε στους Οθωμανούς και τον επικεφαλής τους Κιουταχή (Reşid Mehmed Paşa) στις 25 Μαΐου 1827, μετά την δεύτερη και αποφασιστική πολιορκία κατά τη διάρκεια της Επανάστασης. Ο οθωμανικός αυτός χάρτης, που είναι καθαρά στρατιωτικού τύπου, πιθανότατα δημιουργήθηκε κατά την διάρκεια της πολιορκίας, ίσως βασιζόμενος και σε άλλους, δυτικής προέλευσης χάρτες, ως χρήσιμο εργαλείο για τη μάχη και αργότερα, μετά την κατάκτηση, στάλθηκε και προσφέρθηκε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη ανακοινώνοντας τη νίκη.


----------



## Costas (Jul 2, 2016)

Είναι σωστό να μιλάμε για οθωμανική γλώσσα; Ξέρω ότι τα παλιά τούρκικα, τα οθωμανικά τούρκικα, είχαν πολύ περισσότερες περσικές κλπ. λέξεις, αλλά και τα ελληνικά της επανάστασης είχαν πολύ περισσότερες τουρκικές, ιταλικές κλπ. λέξεις, π.χ. οι υπουργοί της σήμερον λέγονταν μινίστροι, αλλά αυτό δεν μας κάνει να τα λέμε κάπως αλλιώς, πάντα ελληνικά τα λέμε. Επίσης, υπάρχει το ιστορικό βάρος της υπόθεσης: ενώ επί αιώνες και εμείς και οι Ευρωπαίοι λέγαμε Τούρκοι, τούρκικα κλπ. τώρα υπάρχει αυτή η στροφή προς τον όρο Οθωμανός, οθωμανικός κλπ., όχι μόνο για τον εν γένει υπήκοο του σουλτάνου (που μπορεί να μην ήταν Τούρκος) αλλά και για τον Τούρκο. Οι Έλληνες και οι άλλοι λαοί έζησαν επί αιώνες κάτω από τους Τούρκους, έτσι το έλεγαν οι ίδιοι, παρότι ήταν Οθωμανοί υπήκοοι. Οπότε αυτή η αλλαγή του όρου σε όλες τις χρήσεις, που έχει γίνει κάπως αυτόματη, με ενοχλεί, και κατά μείζονα λόγο συνοφρυώνομαι όταν ακούω για "οθωμανική γλώσσα" αντί για "τούρκικη γλώσσα". Γιατί αν μου φαίνεται λογικό το "Οθωμανός" προκειμένου για υπήκοο της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας ασχέτως εθνικότητας, είτε δηλαδή αυτός είναι Τούρκος είτε Έλληνας είτε Σέρβος είτε Άραβας, όμως η οθωμανική γλώσσα ποια είναι; η τουρκική; η ελληνική; η σερβική; η αραβική;


----------



## Marinos (Jul 2, 2016)

Στη διεθνή ιστοριογραφία η στροφή από το Turkish στο Ottoman (κ.ο.κ.) μετράει πολύ περισσότερο από μισό αιώνα ζωής, στην ελληνική είναι πιο πρόσφατη. Οπωσδήποτε η "οθωμανική περίοδος" είναι πολύ ακριβέστερος όρος από την "τουρκοκρατία"· ενδεχομένως η "οθωμανική γλώσσα" είναι κάτι σαν υπερδιόρθωση (που λέει κι ο Σαραντάκος), και σ' αυτό πιθανότατα έχουμε επηρεαστεί από την αντίδρασή μας στο λεξιλόγιο και τα συμπαρομαρτούντα της "τουρκοκρατίας".


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2016)

Η οθωμανική τουρκική έχει το δικό της κεφάλαιο στην ιστορική γλωσσολογία. Αν μη τι άλλο επειδή πρέπει να αντιδιαστέλλεται από τη σημερινή τουρκική, της Τουρκικής Δημοκρατίας του Ατατούρκ. Το επίθετο «οθωμανικός» χρησιμοποιείται πρώτα ως πολιτικός προσδιορισμός (του δυναστικού κράτους των Οθωμανών) κι έπειτα ως πολιτιστικός. Υπάρχουν επομένως οθωμανικός πολιτισμός, οθωμανική τέχνη, οθωμανική αρχιτεκτονική. Ο χαρακτήρας των πολιτιστικών αυτών μορφωμάτων δεν μπορεί να ονομαστεί τίποτε άλλο παρά «οθωμανικός», γιατί αποτέλεσε κράμα (επιτυχές) αρκετών στοιχείων από προηγούμενες παραδόσεις (νεοπερσική, σελτζουκική, ισλαμική, ρωμαιο-βυζαντινή κλπ.) που μπολιάστηκαν σε κάτι νέο. Έτσι και η γλώσσα, η γλώσσα του πολιτικά και κοινωνικά κυρίαρχου στοιχείου εννοείται, εφόσον χρειάζεται να ταξινομηθεί, δεν μπορεί να ονομαστεί τίποτε άλλο παρά οθωμανική. Δεν είναι η γλώσσα των υπηκόων (των εθνικών ή μη εθνικών μειονοτήτων), αυτές έχουν το δικό τους χαρακτηρισμό.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 2, 2016)

Ο Costas μιλάει για τον προσδιορισμό "οθωμανική γλώσσα", όχι "οθωμανική τουρκική γλώσσα" (που αναμφίβολα είναι σωστό).


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2016)

Σωστά, δεν το πρόσεξα. Ας πούμε ότι ο όρος «οθωμανική γλώσσα» είναι κι αυτό μια απροσεξία.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2016)

Να πω αυτό που έχω ακούσει να το λέει φίλη μου με πατέρα Κούρδο και μητέρα Ελληνίδα, καταγωγής από Καππαδοκία: όταν ο πατέρας της πήγε να γνωρίσει την οικογένεια της μέλλουσας συζύγου του, η μόνη κοινή γλώσσα που είχαν ήταν τα τούρκικα. Οπότε μίλησαν τούρκικα. Κι ο Κούρδος, εντυπωσιασμένος, θυμάται ακόμα ότι τα πεθερικά του δεν μιλάγανε απλά τούρκικα αλλά οθωμανικά, ενώ αυτός μίλαγε, λέει, πολύ χωριάτικα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2017)

*Στη χώρα που δεν ξέρει να πλουτίσει*
ΝΙΚΟΣ ΒΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

Καθημερινή 04.03.2017

​Αυτό που δείχνει ολοφάνερα την απογύμνωση της οικονομίας είναι ότι στη χώρα μας δεν μπορεί πλέον να λειτουργήσει το θετικό spillover effect. Δεν μπορεί δηλαδή μια νέα λειτουργία να παρασύρει παράλληλες δράσεις και επενδύσεις, να προκαλέσει συστάδες υγιούς επιχειρηματικότητας, να αποτελέσει παράδειγμα προς μίμηση γιατί πολλοί μπορεί να ήθελαν αλλά ελάχιστοι μπορούν. Αδυνατούν: να παραγάγουν, να προσφέρουν, να συνδεθούν, να πλουτίσουν. Οι εξαιρέσεις δημιουργικότητας –σε θεσμικό πλαίσιο με προοπτική– κυρίως στον κλάδο του τουρισμού, λίγες στον τομέα της καινοτομίας και σχεδόν καμία στον χώρο του πολιτισμού δείχνουν περίτρανα ότι οι καλές, μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις είναι νησίδες σε ωκεανό. Λείπει ο κοινωνικός ιστός με αιμοφόρα αγγεία, λείπει το δίκτυο της συνέργειας, λείπει το κίνητρο, λείπει το προς επένδυση κεφάλαιο.

Ας δούμε μερικά παραδείγματα στην Αθήνα. Το Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος δεν έχει προς το παρόν καμία θετική επίδραση στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. Η Στέγη του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση είναι μια ναυαρχίδα στην επιχειρηματική και πνευματική ερημιά του Νέου Κόσμου. Τα νέα ξενοδοχεία στην Αθήνα αγωνίζονται να ανεβάσουν τις περιοχές όπου δραστηριοποιούνται και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα δουν να ανοίγει ένα καφέ και ένα εστιατόριο. Το ΕΜΣΤ στη Συγγρού, όταν αποφασίσει να ανοίξει, θα είναι μόνο ανάμεσα σε κάκιστες και ρυπαρές πολυκατοικίες. Το Μουσείο Μοντέρνας Τέχνης του Ιδρύματος Γουλανδρή στην Ερατοσθένους θα είχε «σηκώσει» όλον τον δρόμο αν ζούσαμε σε μια κοινωνία με άλλες δυνατότητες. Σε άλλες εποχές, με άλλες κυβερνήσεις που θα ήξεραν ότι η δουλειά φέρνει πλούτο, ότι ο ανταγωνισμός φέρνει ευημερία και ότι ο επενδυτής θέλει υποστηρικτικές επεμβάσεις (και από την Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση), όλες οι επενδύσεις, από τις μείζονες έως την ελάχιστη, θα προκαλούσαν θετικές επιδράσεις. Η χώρα έχει «καθίσει» σε σημείο βύθισης και αυτό δεν θα το ακούσει κανείς στις ειδήσεις της ΕΡΤ. Γιατί αυτό που ξέρει ο κόσμος της καθημερινότητας είναι ότι μας δυναστεύουν κλίκες (π.χ. η απεργία στα ΜΜΜ) και συμμορίες (ξυλοδαρμοί και βανδαλισμοί) και ότι η κυβέρνηση επιχαίρει με τη διάλυση της ιδιωτικής οικονομίας. Όσα ξενοδοχεία και να ανοίξουν, όσα εστιατόρια και να γεμίσουν, η αληθινή οικονομία απλώς παρακολουθεί βυθιζόμενη σε μια καταθλιπτική έρημο ακινησίας.​


----------



## rogne (Mar 7, 2017)

Δηλαδή πώς θα επηρεαζόταν θετικά από τον Νιάρχο ή τον Ωνάση η γύρω περιοχή, ανάμεσα σε λεωφόρους ταχείας κυκλοφορίας όπως η Συγγρού και η παραλιακή; (Αφήνω απέξω το ΕΜΣΤ, γιατί παραδίπλα στο Κουκάκι, για να μη φτάσω μέχρι Πετράλωνα, γίνεται ήδη εδώ και καιρό ένας μικρός χαμός από καφέ και ταβέρνες.) Το Πομπιντού στο Παρίσι π.χ. δεν πήγαν να το φτιάξουν εκεί που τρέχουν τα (ενίοτε μεθυσμένα...) αυτοκίνητα με 200, μες στο κέντρο της πόλης το έφτιαξαν, μες στα μεσαιωνικά σοκάκια. Και, σε σχέση με το είδος της οικονομικής ανάπτυξης μιας περιοχής λόγω τέτοιων ιδρυμάτων, σάμπως γύρω απ' το Πομπιντού συνωστίζονται οι στάρτ-απ; Καφέ και τουριστικά καταστήματα έχει κι εκεί.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2017)

Εχμ, γύρω γύρω από τη Στέγη του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση έχει, εκτός από φαγάδικα, στριπτιτζάδικα και άλλα -άδικα παρεμφερούς αντικειμένου. Υπό μία έννοια, τουριστικά καταστήματα είναι κι αυτά, δεν αντιλέγω, θα ήταν ωραία όμως να φρόντιζε και κανένας δήμος να ομορφύνει λίγο η περιοχή.


----------



## rogne (Mar 7, 2017)

Τόσα χρόνια (πρέπει να ’ναι μοναδικό φαινόμενο παγκοσμίως) υπάρχει ολόκληρο πανεπιστήμιο μέσα στα στριπτιτζάδικα, δεν είδα κανέναν ν’ ασχολείται. Άσε που ούτε τη Στέγη τη βλέπω να έχει πρόβλημα με αυτό, υποθέτω δεν τους πειράζει η συνύπαρξη υψηλής και, χμ, χαμηλής κουλτούρας, πιθανώς να τους αρέσει κιόλας (και δεν τους αδικώ, έχει κάτι το γοητευτικό). Πάντως, ξαναλέω, στη Συγγρού δεν μπορούν να ευδοκιμήσουν και πολλά πράγματα, δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι μαζεύτηκαν εκεί τα διάφορα -άδικα.

Κατά τ’ άλλα, για να μην πουλάμε και τρέλα, προφανώς ο Βατόπουλος για τα δεινά της χώρας, των απεργιών, του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κλπ. ήθελε να μιλήσει, απλώς σα να διάλεξε άσχετη αφετηρία, μου φαίνεται, και σα να ξέχασε τα προφανή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2017)

Ο Βατόπουλος είναι γνωστός περιπατητής. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ποιο μπορεί να είναι το δικό του όραμα για το θετικό spillover effect, τη θετική διάχυση, τον θετικό αντίκτυπο, τις θετικές επιδράσεις, τις εξωτερικότητες. Περισσότερο, έχω την εντύπωση, θέλει να πει αυτά που λέει γενικεύοντας στο τελευταίο τεταρτημόριο του κειμένου του.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2017)

Πάντως εγώ που πήγα μια βόλτα από το ΠΣΝ πριν καναδυό μήνες είδα από τη μια μεριά δρόμο ταχείας κυκλοφορίας, από την άλλη πυκνοχτισμένη περιοχή όλο κατοικίες οι οποίες δεν προσφέρονται για μετατροπή σε άλλο είδος χρήσης. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι καθώς θα εδραιώνεται το πάρκο όλο και κάποιος θα ανοίξει καμιά καφετέρια ή κανένα εστιατόριο εκεί κοντά, αλλά αυτή είναι η οικονομία που είχαμε πάντα. Το πιο εύκολο πράγμα στην Ελλάδα είναι ο καφές και η μάσα ακόμα και στην τελευταία βουνοκορφή. 

Ειδικά για τη Συγγρού, τα μεγάλα ξενοδοχεία χτίστηκαν όταν από εκεί πέρναγες για το αεροδρόμιο. Τώρα που το αεροδρόμιο είναι πολύ μακριά ίσως μοιάζουν παράταιρα. 

Το οικονομικό spillover που ονειρεύεται ο αρθρογράφος δεν είναι απαραίτητα τοπικό. Μπορεί μια επιχείρηση να ορθοποδήσει και να τα πηγαίνει μια χαρά προσφέροντας βοηθητικές υπηρεσίες στο Πάρκο από τη Λάρισα. Ή από την Ελευσίνα, αν σας φαίνεται μακριά η Λάρισα.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2022)

Πετσωμένο Μπι-Μπι-Σι!









"Acropolis Now": Εκπομπή στο BBC για την προσβασιμότητα των ΑμεΑ στην Ακρόπολη


Το «πιο δημοφιλές τουριστικό αξιοθέατο της Ελλάδας, την Ακρόπολη» επισκέπτεται ο γνωστός παρουσιαστής του BBC Ade Adepitan, στην εκπομπή με τίτλο




www.ertnews.gr





*Το πλήρες πρόγραμμα:*


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2022)

Ναι, αλλά για το ελαιόλαδο πάνε Ισπανία και διαφημίζουν το λιπαντικό κινητήρων που παράγουν οι ελιές τους.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2022)

SBE said:


> Ναι, αλλά για το ελαιόλαδο πάνε Ισπανία και διαφημίζουν το λιπαντικό κινητήρων που παράγουν οι ελιές τους.


Εγώ πάλι χάρηκα με το απόσπασμα για τις γάτες.


----------

